# The Classical Music Project, #2501-2600



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

4. It is generally courteous not to vote for works in second place as that would inhibit expedient enshrinements.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abel, Carl Friedrich:* 
27 Pieces for Bass Viol, WK 186-212

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Abrahamsen, Hans:* 
Let me tell you
Schnee

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Naive and Sentimental Music
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Scheherazade.2
Shaker Loops
Son of Chamber Symphony
The Chairman Dances
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean
In the White Silence
The Wind in High Places

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Living Toys, op. 9
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Mallorca, op. 202
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
Symphony #2 in D, op. 11

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours
Heaven is Shy of Earth

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat
De Materie

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.):* 
Le Chansonnier du Roi

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Antill, John:* 
Corroboree

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations"
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
English Dances, opp. 27 & 33
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
String Quartet #2, op. 118
Symphony #1, op. 22

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #2 in A
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #2 in F, op. 6
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre"
Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"

*Auerbach, Lera:* 
Post Silentium

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
All Set
Correspondences
Philomel
Swan Song #1

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber (Connoisseurs and Amateurs)"
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Christoph:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacheler, Daniel:* 
Monsieur's Almaine

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Tamara

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Hermit Songs, op. 29
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
La Mort de Virgile
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara
Written on Skin

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berger, Wilhelm:* 
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Folk Songs
Laborintus II
Rendering
Sequenza IV
Sequenza VIII
Sequenza XII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Chichester Psalms
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Billone, Pierluigi:* 
1+1=1

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Symphony in C-sharp minor
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25
Symphony in F, op. 24

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #1 in A
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
12 Notations
Anthèmes II
Dérive 1
Dérive 2
...explosante-fixe...
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 49
Five Songs, op. 94
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Rinaldo, op. 50
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Bray, Charlotte:* 
At the Speed of Stillness

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Curlew River, op. 71
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos
Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco"

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Stabat Mater dolorosa

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
Requiem in D minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX


----------



## Trout

*Busnois [Busnoys], Antoine:* 
Anthoni usque limina

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Sonatina Seconda

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
4'33"
Atlas Eclipticalis
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Caplet, André:* 
Le Miroir de Jésus

*Cardew, Cornelius:* 
Thälmann Variations
Treatise

*Carrillo, Julián:* 
Preludio a Colón

*Carter, Elliott:* 
A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei

*Casella, Alfredo:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12
Triple Concerto, op. 56

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario:* 
Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99

*Cerha, Friedrich:* 
Spiegel

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
Bourrée fantasque
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #1 in E-flat
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Cello Concerto
Clarinet Concerto
Šu
Violin Concerto
Xi

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Impromptus
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Scherzi
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Clyne, Anna:* 
Night Ferry
The Violin

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
El Salón México
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Couperin, Louis:* 
Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Davies, Peter Maxwell:* 
Eight Songs for a Mad King
Strathclyde Concerto #9
Symphony #1
Trumpet Concerto
Worldes Blis

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
Lindaraja, L 97
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Masques, L 105
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Petite Suite, L 65
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Proses lyriques, L 84
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Decaux, Abel:* 
Clairs de lune

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé
Sylvia

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
Paris - The Song of a Great City
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Denisov, Edison:* 
Concerto for 2 Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings

*Dillon, James:* 
The Book of Elements

*Dohnányi, Ernõ [Ernst von]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dufourt, Hugues:* 
Erewhon

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Ariane et Barbe-bleue
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
Chanson triste
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
La maison dans les dunes
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23
Symphony in G minor, op. 25

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dusapin, Pascal:* 
Seven Solos for Orchestra

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Correspondances
Les Citations
Métaboles
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Eberl, Anton:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 33

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Piano Quintet, op. 29
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 24/1
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Englund, Einar:* 
Symphony #4 "Nostalgic"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*eRikm, Ferrari, Luc, and Lehn, Thomas:* 
Les Protorythmiques

*Fagerlund, Sebastian:* 
Isola

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Pleurs d'or, op. 72
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
For Philip Guston
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione
Firecycle Beta
Terrain

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Panis Angelicus
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Fiori Musicali
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Froberger, Johann Jakob:* 
Suite #20 (Partita) in D, FbWV 620 "Meditation sur ma mort future NB Memento mori Froberger"

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto
Spur

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
Canzoni et Sonate, 1615
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Aquarellen, op. 19
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gaito, Constantino:* 
Piano Quintet, op. 24
Piano Trio, op. 25

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Ge Gan-Ru:* 
String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"

*Gerhard, Roberto:* 
Symphony #4 "New York"
The Plague

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1
Sonata for Guitar, op. 47
String Quartet #1, op. 20
String Quartet #2, op. 26

*Giuliani, Mauro:* 
Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Koyaanisqatsi
Music in 12 Parts
Music with Changing Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
String Quartet #5
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Symphony #8
The Photographer
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony
Studies on Chopin's Études

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats
Musae Jovis

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gosfield, Annie:* 
The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory

*Gottschalk, Louis Moreau:* 
Bamboula, op. 2

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49
Piano Trio in C, op. 50
Valses Poéticos

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grime, Helen:* 
Three Whistler Miniatures

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
In Tempus Praesens
Offertorium
Sieben Worte (Seven Words)
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guerrero, Francisco:* 
Missa Super flumina Babylonis

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Hyperion
in vain
limited approximations
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Violin Sonata in C

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Hakola, Kimmo:* 
Clarinet Concerto

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Athalia, HWV 52
Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Body Mandala
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Hauer, Josef Matthias:* 
Romantische Phantasie, op. 37

*Hausegger, Siegmund von:* 
Natursymphonie


----------



## Trout

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob.XVI/20
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin (Morning)"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #41 in C
Symphony #42 in D
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #46 in B
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #80 in D minor
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Heinichen, Johann David:* 
Dresden Concerti

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Hermann of Reichenau [Hermannus Contractus]:* 
Salve Regina

*Hermanson, Åke:* 
Lyrical Metamorphosis

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Hersch, Michael:* 
The Vanishing Pavilions

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra
Violin Concerto

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales"
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
Trauermusik
Trumpet Sonata
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Hoffmann, Ernst Theodor Amadeus:* 
Undine

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holmboe, Vagn:* 
Four Symphonic Metamorphoses

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Invocation, op. 19/2
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Cloud Messenger, op. 30
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Cello Concerto
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Humperdinck, Engelbert:* 
Hänsel und Gretel

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ireland, John:* 
Greater Love Hath No Man

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Robert Browning Overture
String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Jirásek, Jan:* 
Missa Propria

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kalinnikov, Vasily:* 
Symphony #1 in G minor
Symphony #2 in A

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Karabits, Ivan:* 
Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)"

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Kilar, Wojciech:* 
Angelus

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23
Sea Pictures

*Knussen, Oliver:* 
Symphony #3

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Peacock Variations
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
Quatre nouvelles sonatines, op. 87
String Quartet #1, op. 51

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor, VB 142

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola
Stele, op. 33

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Landini, Francesco:* 
Ecco la primavera

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Larsson, Lars-Erik:* 
Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Leeuw, Reinbert de:* 
Der nächtliche Wanderer

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Leighton, Kenneth:* 
Symphony for Strings, op. 3

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Léonin [Leoninus]:* 
Magnus Liber Organi

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Via Crucis, S.53

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Lloyd, George:* 
Requiem

*Lobo, Duarte:* 
Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lucier, Alvin:* 
I Am Sitting in a Room

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)
Livre pour orchestre
Piano Concerto
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23
Woodland Sketches, op. 51

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Malipiero, Gian Francesco:* 
String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti"

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marenzio, Luca:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
String Quartet #6, H. 312
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martucci, Giuseppe:* 
Symphony #2 in F, op. 81

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50
Symphony #3

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*McPhee, Colin:* 
Tabuh-Tabuhan

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Menotti, Gian Carlo:* 
Amahl and the Night Visitors

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Harawi
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Poèmes pour Mi
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Meyerbeer, Giacomo:* 
Les Huguenots

*Mielck, Ernst:* 
Symphony in F minor, op. 4

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Impresiones Intimas
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Mondonville, Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de:* 
Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Morales, Cristóbal de:* 
Missa pro defunctis

*Moran, Robert:* 
Trinity Requiem

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Moszkowski, Moritz:* 
Piano Concerto in E, op. 59

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing


----------



## Trout

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Désintégrations
Gondwana
Le Lac
Les Sept Paroles
Territoires de l'Oubli

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86
Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
String Quartet #3
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life)
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Con Luigi Dallapiccola
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
Promoteo
.....sofferte onde serene…

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Arabesques
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Nystedt, Knut:* 
Immortal Bach

*Nystroem, Gösta:* 
Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"

*Obrecht, Jacob:* 
Missa Caput

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Mi-Mi
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld)

*Oliveros, Pauline:* 
Sound Patterns
To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation

*Olsson, Otto:* 
Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15

*Onslow, George:* 
Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ortiz, Diego:* 
Trattado de Glosas

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Canon and Gigue in D
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Lullaby
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Arbos
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Magnificat
Miserere
Pari Intervallo
Spiegel im Spiegel
Summa
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
Daphne of the Dunes
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Emanations
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #3
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin [Perotinus]:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Petrassi, Goffredo:* 
Salmo IX

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Symphony #15
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Pintscher, Matthias:* 
Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Pizzetti, Ildebrando:* 
Messa di Requiem

*Ponce, Manuel María:* 
Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Aubade
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Le Bal Masqué
Nocturnes
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Stabat Mater
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Power, Leonel:* 
Beata progenies

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
Cinderella, op. 87
Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op. 60
Peter and the Wolf, op. 67
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
Il Trittico
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
The Rock, op. 7
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Grands Motets
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds"
Piano Concerto #1, op. 45
Symphony #3
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"
Violin Concerto

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Clapping Music
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Electric Counterpoint
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music
Triple Quartet

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Reimann, Aribert:* 
Lear

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
La Noche de los Mayas
Sensemayá

*Rheinberger, Joseph Gabriel:* 
12 Monologues, op. 162

*Richafort, Jean:* 
Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez

*Richter, Max:* 
Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Et Lux
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C
Salome Dances for Peace

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35
Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar"
The Tale of Tsar Saltan

*Robin, Yann:* 
Vulcano

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3
Violin Concerto

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Concierto Madrigal
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Piano Trio in A minor
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosenberg, Hilding:* 
Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)"

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Roslavets, Nikolai:* 
Piano Trio #3

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Petite Messe Solennelle
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44
Symphony #6, op. 80

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"

*Ruders, Poul:* 
Solar Trilogy
Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony"

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
Circle Map
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Six Japanese Gardens

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Samazeuilh, Gustave:* 
Le Chant de la mer

*Sanz, Gaspar:* 
Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Parade
Pièces froides (Cold Pieces)
Socrate
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Say, Fazıl:* 
Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia"

*Scarlatti, Alessandro:* 
Dixit Dominus
Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Aion
Anagamin
Anahit
Hurqualia
Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
Natura Renovatur
Ohoi "The Creative Principles"
Okanagon
Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola
Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"
Uaxuctum

*Schaeffer, Pierre and Henry, Pierre:* 
Symphonie pour un homme seul

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schmitt, Florent:* 
Crépuscules, op. 56

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
String Trio
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
 Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet in D
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #4, op. 37
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Fierabras, D. 796
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #3 in D, D. 200
Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuller, Gunther:* 
Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
Spectra

*Schuman, William:* 
New England Triptych
Symphony #3
Violin Concerto

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17


----------



## Trout

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Arabeske in C, op. 18
Bilder aus Osten, op. 66
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
Introduction and Allegro, op. 134
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Papillons, op. 2
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Fauno che fischia a un merlo
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Scriabin, Julian:* 
Four Preludes

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Mangrove
Memento Mori
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Sessions, Roger:* 
The Black Maskers Suite

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Sgambati, Giovanni:* 
Symphony #1 in D, op. 16

*Shaw, Caroline:* 
Partita for 8 Voices

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Requiem for Larissa
Symphony #5

*Simpson, Robert:* 
Symphony #9

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet #2 in D minor
The Bartered Bride

*Smolka, Martin:* 
My My Country

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32
Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Serenade in F, op. 31
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 18
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29
String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Carré
Cosmic Pulses
Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Klavierstücke V-X
Klavierstück XI
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Momente
Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Strauss, Johann I:* 
Radetzky March, op. 228

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron)
Die Fledermaus
Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Brentano Lieder, op. 68
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Don Quixote, op. 35
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Taillefer, op. 52
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Apollon musagète
Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Duo Concertant
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Striggio, Alessandro:* 
Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno

*Subotnick, Morton:* 
Silver Apples of the Moon

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Gondoliers
The Mikado
The Pirates of Penzance

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Suppé, Franz von:* 
Light Calvary Overture

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Fantasia Chromatica
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Métopes, op. 29
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
String Quartet #2, op. 56
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Violin Concerto #1, op. 35

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Tailleferre, Germaine:* 
Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Piano Trio in D, op. 22
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Hamlet, op. 67
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Marche Slave, op. 31
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Teixeira, António:* 
Te Deum

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Ten Holt, Simeon:* 
Canto Ostinato

*Thomalla, Hans:* 
The Brightest Form of Absence

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tosti, Francesco Paolo:* 
Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
Crystallisatio
Requiem
Symphony #4 "Magma"
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
Piano Sonata #6
Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Nabucco
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto
Simon Boccanegra

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Floresta do Amazonas
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5

*Vine, Carl:* 
Piano Sonata #1

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 594
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Wallin, Rolf:* 
Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!)

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Five Bagatelles
Symphony #1 in B-flat minor
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite
The Curlew

*Wassenaer, Unico Wilhelm van:* 
Sei Concerti Armonici

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Langsamer Satz
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata in A, WeissSW 12
Lute Sonata in A minor, WeissSW 29 "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Wetz, Richard:* 
Symphony #2 in A, op. 47

*Whitlock, Percy:* 
Organ Sonata in C minor

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willaert, Adrian:* 
Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147)

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Wolfe, Julia:* 
Anthracite Fields
Steel Hammer

*Wolpe, Stefan:* 
Battle Piece

*Wuorinen, Charles:* 
Microsymphony
Time's Encomium

*Wyschnegradsky, Ivan:* 
24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Gmeeoorh
Jonchaies
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Nomos Alpha
Nuits
Oresteia
Pithoprakta
Pléïades
Shaar

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Ysaÿe, Eugène:* 
Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27

*Zappa, Frank:* 
The Perfect Stranger

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
String Quartet #4, op. 25
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten
Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet)


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

2401.	Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402.	Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes
2403.	Strauss, J. II: Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron)
2404.	MacDowell: Woodland Sketches, op. 51
2405.	Kilar: Angelus

2406.	Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407.	Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 24/1
2408.	Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409.	Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor
2410.	Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus

2411.	Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412.	Adams: Scheherazade.2
2413.	Gaito: Piano Trio, op. 25
2414.	Holst: Invocation, op. 19/2
2415.	Wolfe: Steel Hammer

2416.	Rautavaara: Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds"
2417.	Enescu: Piano Quintet, op. 29
2418.	Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine
2419.	Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420.	Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices

2421.	Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422.	Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423.	Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi
2424.	Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7

2426.	Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427.	Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428.	Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621
2429.	Teixeira: Te Deum
2430.	Handel: Athalia, HWV 52

2431.	Atterberg: Symphony #2 in F, op. 6
2432.	Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 in A
2433.	Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434.	Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435.	Power: Beata progenies

2436.	Berger, W.: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437.	Turina: Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84
2438.	Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate, 1615
2439.	Rautavaara: Symphony #3
2440.	Jirásek: Missa Propria

2441.	Gaito: Piano Quintet, op. 24
2442.	Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443.	Rachmaninoff: Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42
2444.	Ginastera: Sonata for Guitar, op. 47
2445.	Decaux: Clairs de lune

2446.	Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447.	Poulenc: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor
2448.	Schumann: Bilder aus Osten, op. 66
2449.	Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450.	Farrenc: Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30

2451.	Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452.	Lutosławski: Piano Concerto
2453.	Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147)
2454.	Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455.	Cardew: Treatise

2456.	Dupré: Symphony in G minor, op. 25
2457.	Billone: 1+1=1
2458.	Schuman: New England Triptych
2459.	Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa
2460.	Davies: Symphony #1

2461.	Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462.	Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463.	Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op. 60
2464.	Schubert: Symphony #3 in D, D. 200
2465.	Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man

2466.	Borodin: String Quartet #1 in A
2467.	Chopin: Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57
2468.	Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre"
2469.	Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470.	Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7

2471.	Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472.	Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473.	Rameau: Les Grands Motets
2474.	Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings
2475.	Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)"

2476.	Pärt: Magnificat
2477.	Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478.	Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479.	Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480.	Xenakis: Gmeeoorh

2481.	Davies: Worldes Blis
2482.	Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483.	Mielck: Symphony in F minor, op. 4
2484.	Denisov: Concerto for 2 Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings
2485.	Warlock: The Curlew

2486.	Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11
2487.	Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488.	Brouwer: Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco"
2489.	Berio: Sequenza IV
2490.	Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24

2491.	Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492.	Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55
2494.	Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108
2495.	Abrahamsen: Let me tell you

2496.	Froberger: Suite #20 (Partita) in D, FbWV 620 "Meditation sur ma mort future NB Memento mori Froberger"
2497.	Fagerlund: Isola
2498.	Chopin: Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45
2499.	Granados: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49
2500.	Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current list and board:

2501. Tavener: The Lamb

*Nominated:*
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Harbison Orff

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Sheppard / Yoshida

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Feldman/Cras

Nominated:

Feldman: String Quartet #2 - Aecio
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Dennehy / Sheppard

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Paderewski / Meyerbeer (sec)

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 27
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Feldman / Various

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 27
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Paderewski/Bonnal

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Still / Guarnieri

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 10
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Sheppard / Weir

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 10
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Meyerbeer Feldman

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 10
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Sciarrino / Still

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 11
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto

After PaulieGatto

Feldman/Paderewski

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 15
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 11
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Respighi / Cras

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 11
Various: Codex Chantilly - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Feldman / Various

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 11
Various: Codex Chantilly - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lindberg Feldman

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 11
Various: Codex Chantilly - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Respighi / Still

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 27
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Sheppard / Respighi

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 28
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica

Feldman/Respighi

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 12
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 20


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Yoshida Feldman

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Various / Roussel (nom)

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 5
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Meyerbeer Harbison

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 7
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sheppard / Monteverdi

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 16
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 7
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Cras/Orff

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 7
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Lindberg Sheppard

*Nominated:*
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 7
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Sheppard / Various

*Nominated:*
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 7
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 27
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Meyerbeer Sheppard

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 9
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Sheppard: Media Vita - 28
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Sheppard

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 6
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 9
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
*Sheppard: Media Vita - 29*
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita

Mendelssohn/Orff

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 9
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Orff Meyerbeer

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Weir / Various

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Me

Weir / Various

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 8
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Monteverdi / Roussel

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 18
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 2
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Roussel/Cras

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 19
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 19
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 4
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Weir Harbison

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 19
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 4
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Feldman / Weir

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 19
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 4
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
*Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 29*
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MG

Yoshida / Roussel

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 15
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 19
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 5
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
*Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 29*
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 24


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera

After MG:

Cras / Bonnal

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 21
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 5
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 24

It's almost been a week for the Dennehy. Before removing it though, I would like to see if other regulars who haven't yet voted in this thread have any interest in it.


----------



## Aecio

After MG:

Feldman/Cras

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 10
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 5
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 24


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Kraus Meyerbeer

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 5
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Roussel / Various

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 18
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Me again 

Yoshida / Various

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 26


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Yoshida / Kraus

Nominated:
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 10
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 28


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Dennehy (seconded) / Monteverdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 11
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 28


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Harbison Feldman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 11
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 28


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Monteverdi / Yoshida

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 19
*Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 29*


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 19


----------



## LHB

after Trout

Rihm/Lindberg

Nominated: 
Wolfgang Rihm - Dis-Kontur - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 7
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 19


----------



## pjang23

After LHB:

Various Roussel

Nominated:
Wolfgang Rihm - Dis-Kontur - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Cras / Rihm

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 24
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 21


----------



## Mika

After trout

Cras / Various

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 26
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Various / Feldman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 26
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Cras/Roussel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 28
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 9
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Cras / Koechlin

Nominated:
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 30
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 8
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 9
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Mendelssohn / Dyson (nom)

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 30
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 10
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 9
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 / Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 30
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 11
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 9
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

George Dyson - The Canterbury Pilgrims


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn/Melartin


Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 30
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 15
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 13
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 9
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## musicrom

After Aecio

Mendelssohn/Lindberg

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 30
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 16
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 9
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After musicrom

Roussel / Mendelssohn 

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 30
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 16
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 11
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Various Feldman

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 30
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 16
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 3
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 11
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 26


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rihm / Cras

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 31
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 16
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 11
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Melartin/Roussel

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 31
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 16
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 12
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 26


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Various Kraus

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 16
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 31
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 16
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 12
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Cras / Bonnal

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 33
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 16
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 12
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Guarnieri / Lindberg

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 33
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 12
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Roussel / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 33
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 11
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## Mika

After MG

Meyerbeer Cras

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 34
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Feldman/Kraus

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 34
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 13
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Monteverdi / Cras

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
*Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 35*
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 15
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 15
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 5
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## Mika

After trout

Lindberg Rihm

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 15
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 6
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
Various: Codex Chantilly - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Monteverdi / Various

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 4
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 17
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 6
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12
*Various: Codex Chantilly - 29*


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly

After MagneticGhost:

Dennehy / Rihm

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 17
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 17
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Sciarrino / Koechlin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 2
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 17
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 19
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Feldman/Melartin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 2
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 17
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 19
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Feldman / Monteverdi

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 26
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 2
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 19
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Feldman / Sciarrino

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 28
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 2
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Bacewicz (nominated) / Roussel

Nominated:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Feldman: String Quartet #2 - 28
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 2
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 15
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2


Kraus/Feldman


Nominated:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 17
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 2
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 15
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bonnal / Koechlin

Nominated:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 3
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 17
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 15
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Roussel / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 3
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 19
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 17
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Lindberg / Bacewicz

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 3
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 17
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ibert/Koechlin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 17
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Harbison Melartin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 18
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 17
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Monteverdi / Dennehy

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 20
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 17
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Harbison / Monteverdi

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 4
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 17
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Melartin/Koechlin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 17
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Roussel / Harbison

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 27
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 5
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 7
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Rihm / Koechlin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 27
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 6
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 13
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 9
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Meyerbeer Monteverdi

*Nominated:*
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 27
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 6
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 9
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Bacewicz / Guarnieri

*Nominated:*
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 27
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 6
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 18
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 9
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Mendelssohn/Koechlin

*Nominated:*
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 27
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 21
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 9
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Harbison Lindberg

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
*Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 29*
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 22
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 9
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## pjang23

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 22
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 9
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Lindberg Rihm

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 24
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 10
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## Mika

Me again

Rihm Sciarrino

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 24
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 12
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Still / Liadov

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 13
Lindberg: Feria - 24
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 12
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Bonnal/Melartin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 21
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 13
Lindberg: Feria - 24
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 12
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Lindberg/Rihm

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 21
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 13
Lindberg: Feria - 26
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 15
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just a last minute flag wave for the Dyson - a gloriously tuneful cantata in the English Choral tradition evoking memories of Vaughan Williams.
Here's a review
http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/dyson-the-canterbury-pilgrims-etc

And check out the full work (Chandos / Hickox) on YouTube - link upstream or google

Many Thanks for your time :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll listen soon--I'm always running behind!


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Meyerbeer Kraus



Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 21
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 7
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 13
Lindberg: Feria - 26
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 17
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Koechlin / Bonnal

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 9
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 13
Lindberg: Feria - 26
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 17
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14

I'll try to listen to both nominations very soon. It has certainly been a very busy week for me.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Kraus Liadov

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 9
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 14
Lindberg: Feria - 26
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 17
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Koechlin/Melartin

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 14
Lindberg: Feria - 26
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 17
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 21
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Lindberg / Sciarrino

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 14
Lindberg: Feria - 28
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 20
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 17
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

Hey Blancrocher - why did you edit your post. I read it yesterday and didn't have time to respond - today it's completely different. Don't remember anything contentious there-in. I'm also enjoying the slower pace - (apart from when I'm following myself because it's too slow). I remember being a little bit stressed when we had a board of over 40 pieces. Always felt that 20 was an optimum number. 

After GioCar

Mendelssohn / Roussel

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 14
Lindberg: Feria - 28
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 22
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 17
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG

Meyerbeer Liadov

Nominated:
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ibert: Flute concerto - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 15
Lindberg: Feria - 28
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 22
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ibert / Dyson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 15
Lindberg: Feria - 28
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 22
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria

Liadov/Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 22
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Dyson / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 22
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 23
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14

p.s.



MagneticGhost said:


> Hey Blancrocher - why did you edit your post. I read it yesterday and didn't have time to respond - today it's completely different. Don't remember anything contentious there-in. I'm also enjoying the slower pace - (apart from when I'm following myself because it's too slow). I remember being a little bit stressed when we had a board of over 40 pieces. Always felt that 20 was an optimum number.


No reason--just thought I shouldn't derail things with chitchat :lol:


----------



## GioCar

After Blancrocher

Shilkret / Roussel

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 22
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 23
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14

Is the Shilkret acceptable here? A very enjoyable crossover, jazzy piece. I have a BIS recording with Christian Lindberg, so for me it is.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Monteverdi / Dyson

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 11
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 22
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 25
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn/Koechlin

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 24
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 25
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Monteverdi Orff

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 24
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 27
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Roussel / Monty

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 24
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 28
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Monteverdi / Dennehy

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 4
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 24
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 30
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Ibert

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 5
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 26
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 30
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 13
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Mika

After musicrom

Rihm Monteverdi

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 5
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 5
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 26
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 31
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 15
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Monty / Dyson

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 5
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 26
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
*Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 33*
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 15
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## GioCar

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna

After MG

Bacewicz / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 5
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 27
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 15
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Aecio

Melartin/Koechlin


Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 5
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 27
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 15
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Rihm Sciarrino


Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 5
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 27
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 17
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 23
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Roussel

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 5
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 29
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 17
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 23
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ibert / Koechlin

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 29
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 17
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 23
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Bacewicz / Sciarrino

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 29
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 17
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Kraus Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 30
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 17
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12


After Mika

Vaughan Williams/Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 13
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 19
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 17
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Mika

Where are you? Are we losing our steam ?

After Aecio

Melartin Meyerbeer

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 20
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 17
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dyson / Rihm

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 20
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 18
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Dallapiccola / Sciarrino

Nominated:
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 2 - GioCar
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 20
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 18
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

VW / Roussel

Nominated:
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 2 - GioCar
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 20
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 18
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Dallapiccola (seconded) / Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 4
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 7
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 18
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Ibert/Koechlin

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 4
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 18
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Rihm Dalla

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 5
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 4


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Sciarrino / Dalla

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 27
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 4


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Sciarrino / Kraus

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 15
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 29
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Orff/Melartin

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 29
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vaughan Williams / Dyson

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 21
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 29
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After trout

Sciarrino Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 31
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 6


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Bacewicz / Sciarrino

Nominated:

Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
*Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25*
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
*Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25*
*Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 32*
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 6


----------



## GioCar

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Roussel / VW

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 27
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After MG

VW/Roussel

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 28
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Roussel Kraus

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 30
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Roussel

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 9
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Roussel: Symphony #4 - 31
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ibert / Roussel

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
*Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25*
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
*Roussel: Symphony #4 - 32*
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 11


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

VW/Koechlin

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 13


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Schubert / Koechlin

Nominated:
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 2 - GioCar
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 17
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Schubert / Dyson

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 17
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Orff Schubert

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 17
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 27
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Orff/Koechlin

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 29
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

VW / Schubert

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 29
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bacewicz / Schubert

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 13
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 29
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15


----------



## Mika

Me again

Bacewicz / Orff

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 30
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 14
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dennehy / Still

Nominated:
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 30
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 15
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Beethoven / Verdi

Nominated:
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 2 - hustlefan
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 1 - hustlefan
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 30
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 15
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan (welcome to the project :tiphat: )

Verdi / Dyson

Nominated:
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 2 - hustlefan
Shilkret: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 30
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 15
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 3


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven / Bacewicz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 30
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 15
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 3

It's more than a week that the Shilkret's concerto is there gathering no interest. For the time being I withdraw it.


----------



## Blancrocher

After GioCar

Dallapiccola / Ibert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 12
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 30
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 15
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 3


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina

Ibert/Orff

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 14
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 15
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Still/Ibert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 15
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 3


----------



## Mika

After hustlefan

Verdi Kraus

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 15
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 18
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 25
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Koechlin / Ibert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 16
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 25
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Kraus Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 16
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 27
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 15
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vaughan Williams / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 16
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 27
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 17
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Dyson / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 16
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 16
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 27
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 17
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 6


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Bacewicz / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 16
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 27
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 17
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 6


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144

Kraus/Ibert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 17
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 17
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 6[/QUOTE]


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Verdi/Meyerbeer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 17
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 23
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 17
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 8


----------



## Mika

After hustlefan

Meyerbeer Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 17
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 17
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 9


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Verdi / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 17
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 17
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher


VW / Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 17
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 19
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Meyerbeer / Verdi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 17
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 27
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 19
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ibert / Koechlin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 27
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 19
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

VW/Meyerbeer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 28
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine

After Aecio

Beethoven/Meyerbeer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 16
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 13


----------



## Mika

After hustlefan

Melartin Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 22
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 18
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bonnal/Melartin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 24
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 19
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 14


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bonnal / Dennehy

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 26
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 19
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Schubert / Bacewicz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 19
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 26
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 19
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 14


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Melartin Bonnal

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 19
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 27
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 21
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 14


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1

Vasks/Bonnal

Nominated:

Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 19
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 21
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Verdi/Schubert

Nominated:

Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 19
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 21
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 16


----------



## Mika

After hustle fan

Dalla Melartin

Nominated:

Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 19
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 16


----------



## Mika

Have you done TCexit or where are you? 

Verdi Bacewicz

Nominated:

Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika (watching the poll results perhaps?):

Dennehy / Verdi

Nominated:

Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 13
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 22
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Melartin/Schubert

Nominated:

Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 8
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 13
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 24
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Beethoven/Melartin

Nominated:

Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 13
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 20
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 19


----------



## Mika

After hustle fan

Vasks (sec) / Rihm

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 13
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dyson / Dennehy

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 25
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Melartin Beethoven

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 11
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 19
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1 - 27
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 19


----------



## Aecio

Default
2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1

Ibert/Melartin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 11
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 21
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Verdi/Ibert

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 11
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 21
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hf

VW / Dyson

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 11
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 23
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

Verdi Schubert

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 11
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 23
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 23


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Reich / Glass

Nominated:
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 1 - Trout
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 11
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 23
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 23


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Verdi Beethoven

Nominated:
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 1 - Trout
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 23
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 25


----------



## GioCar

after Mika

Reich / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 4
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 23
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 25


----------



## hustlefan

after GioCar

Verdi / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 4
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 23
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 27


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Verdi / Vasks

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 4
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 23
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Verdi / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 4
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 24
*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - 31*


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera

VW/Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 10
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 5
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 26


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Reich / Guarnieri

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 26


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Ravel / Donizetti

Nominated:
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 21
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 26


----------



## Mika

After hf

VW Rihm

Nominated:
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 - 28


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1

Ravel/VW


Nominated:
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 22
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 4
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Ibert/Beethoven


Nominated:
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 24
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 4
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Ibert / Donizetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 2
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 26
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 4
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Donizetti Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 4
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 26
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 4
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Atterberg/Dyson

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 4
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 26
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 4
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Donizetti Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 26
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 4
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dennehy / Ibert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 13
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 27
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 4
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Ravel / Beethoven

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Ibert: Flute Concerto - 27
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 6
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto

After GioCar

Ibert / Atterberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
 Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 6
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Hustlefan

Koechlin/Ravel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 7
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 22
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 5


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Vasks Rihm

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 7
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 23
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ravel / Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 10
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 23
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 7


----------



## musicrom

After MagneticGhost

Mozart (nom) / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 11
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 23
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 7


----------



## GioCar

After musicrom

Bacewicz / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 7
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 23
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 7


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Reich Rihm

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 15
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 9
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 24
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Vasks/Dyson

Nominated:
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 16
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 9
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 24
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Schubert/Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 16
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 9
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 24
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 9


----------



## Mika

After hf

Rihm Vasks

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 16
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 2
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 9
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 26
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rihm / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 6
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 16
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 9
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 28
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Donizetti Rihm

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 16
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 9
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 9
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 29
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Ravel / Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 16
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 10
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 29
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ravel / Dyson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Rihm: Dis-Kontur - 29
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 17
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur

After Aecio

Still / Rihm

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 14
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 8
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti Beethoven 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dvorak (another piece we forgot about?) / Koechlin

Nominated:
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 3
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Atterberg Glass

*Nominated:*
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 5
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 24
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Atterberg/Koechlin

*Nominated:*
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 25
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Dvorak/Koechlin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 4
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 26
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Koechlin Dvorak

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 5
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 28
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 12
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dvorak / Ravel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 - 28
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 13
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64

Ravel/Koechlin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 4
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 15
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Glass / Donizetti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 15
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Bacewicz / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 7
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 15
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Dvořák / Ravel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 9
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 16
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Schubert Dvořák

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 17
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 16
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Vasks/Dyson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 16
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 18
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 16
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Ravel / Dennehy 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 11
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 18
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Mika

After science

Bacewicz Donizetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 18
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 10
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Reich / Bacewicz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
*Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 - 27*
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 18
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
*Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 20*
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## GioCar

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 18
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 6
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Schubert / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 10
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 18
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Aecio

After hustlefan

Dvorak/Dyson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 12
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Dvorak / Guarnieri

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schubert Donizetti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 13
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Webern Berlioz

Nominated:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 13
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti Schubert

*Nominated:*
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 3
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 - 25
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689

After Mika

Mozart Schubert

*Nominated:*
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 17
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Atterberg Liadov

Nominated:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 9
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 18
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 18
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ravel/Liadov

Nominated:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 9
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 20
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Berlioz / Webern

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 9
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 20
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Webern Ravel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 9
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 21
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Stravinsky (nom) / Webern

Nominated:

Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 9
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 16
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 21
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Ravel / Beethoven

Nominated:

Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 9
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 23
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Ravel / Atterberg

Nominated:

Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales - 25
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales

Atterberg/Ravel

Nominated:

Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Stravinsky / Webern 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 15
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 7


----------



## Mika

after science:

Donizetti Berlioz

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 19
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Liadov Guarnieri

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 21
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After hustlefan

Pierne/Liadov

*Nominated:*

Pierne: Piano quintet - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 22
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Dyson / Pierne

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 22
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 7


----------



## Mika

Default
After MG

Liadov Donizetti

Nominated:



Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 7
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 24
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Glass / Berlioz

Nominated:



Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 12
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 24
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 7


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Webern / Dallapiccola

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 24
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Beethoven/Liadov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 25
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Liadov/Guarnieri

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 27
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Mika

Default
After Hf

Webern Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 13
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 27
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Mozart / Dallapiccola

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 14
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 14
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 27
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Webern / Dvorak

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 14
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 15
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 27
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stravinsky Webern

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 14
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 15
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 27
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 12
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Reich / Webern

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 14
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 15
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 27
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Dvorak / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 14
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 17
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 27
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox

Dvorak/Liadov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 14
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Reich Webern

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 14
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 16


----------



## Mika

Default
Me again

Dyson Dalla

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 5
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 23
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Berlioz Dyson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 7
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 16
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Reich Dyson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 7
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 17
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 25
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dennehy / Dyson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 7
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
*Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims - 26*
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 16


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 7
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 19
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Webern / Still

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 7
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 18


----------



## science

after hustlefan: 

Webern / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 7
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Webern / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 18
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 22


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Webern / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 19
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 24


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Webern / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 26


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Mozart / Webern

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12
*Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27 - 27*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
 2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Ung: Inner Voices / Guarnieri

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 12
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 20
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## Mika

after PG

Reich Atterberg

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Ockeghem / Donizetti 

Nominated:
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 2 - science 
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 12


----------



## mmsbls

I thought I would finally bow out of voting after 2500 works, but I checked the board and found too many works I like so...

After science:

Mozart / Vasks

Nominated:
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 2 - science
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 22
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Reich / Martin

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 2 - science
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 24
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Reich / Donizetti

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 2 - science
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 26
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika (and glad to see all the returning voters!):

Ockeghem / Reich

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
*Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble - 27*
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble


Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 19
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 8
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven/Berlioz

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 15
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Beethoven / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 23
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 16
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 10
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Glass

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 25
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 16
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Dallapiccola / Beethoven

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 26
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 19
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Stravinsky Dennehy

*Nominated:*
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 26
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## science

after Mika:

Donizetti / Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 26
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 13
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Beethoven / Mozart

*Nominated:*
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 28
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 13


----------



## science

I'm sorry, I made Beethoven's path more difficult. I didn't realize I was doing that.


----------



## Mika

After hf

Atterberg Vasks

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 28
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Glass / Beethoven

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 15
*Beethoven: Leonore overture #2 - 29*
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 15
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 9
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## Aecio

Atterberg/Berlioz

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 22
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 19
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio:

Donizetti/Dvorak

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 24
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 20
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Dvořák / Mozart

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 24
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 22
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 15
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht / Donizetti

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 20
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## science

after PG:

Ockeghem / Stockhausen 

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 20
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 14
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 3
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## hustlefan

mmsbls and PaulieGatto posted at the same time, so to resolve the clash, the current votes are:

Nominated:
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 1 - hustlefan
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 18
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 22
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 15
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 3
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After Hustlefan

Martin (2nded) / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 22
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 15
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 3
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Stockhausen Donizetti

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 26
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 22
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 15
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dvořák / Mozart

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 26
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 16
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Donizetti / Mozart

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 28
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Donizetti / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 30
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## science

after Mika:

Stravinsky / Donizetti

*Nominated:*
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
*Donizetti: Don Pasquale - 31*
*Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 24*
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 10
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Dvorak / Berlioz

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 26
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Ockeghem / Dvořák

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
*Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 - 27*
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
*Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20*
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## mmsbls

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106

Nominated:
Ung: Inner Voices - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 14


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Ung (sec) / Vasks

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 20
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Bruckner / Still

Nominated:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 11
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 20
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Berlioz / Dennehy

Nominated:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 13
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 17
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## musicrom

after PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Martin

Nominated:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 13
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## science

after musicrom: 

Berlioz / Dennehy 

Nominated:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 22
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 4
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Mika

After science

Stockhausen Ung

Nominated:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 22
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Dennehy Glass

Nominated:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 19
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Dallapiccola / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 17
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Dennehy / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 18
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 26
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Atterberg Dennehy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 20
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 27
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## science

after Mika:

Ockeghem / Dennehy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 20
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
*Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás - 28
*Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
*Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21*
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 20
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 19
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Mozart / Martin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 20
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 21
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 5
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Stockhausen Ung

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 20
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 21
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Berlioz / Atterberg 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 21
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Mozart / Pierne 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 23
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 6
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Ung / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 23
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ockeghem / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 23
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Aecio

VW/Mozart

Nominated:

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 24
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Mozart Berlioz

*Nominated:*

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 26
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Mozart Guarnieri

*Nominated:*

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
*Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21*
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
*Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21*
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
*Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216 - 28*
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
*Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21*
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216

*Nominated:

* Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Steen-Andersen / Berlioz

Nominated:
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 2 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Steen-Andersen / Ockeghem

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 21
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 13
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 4
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Mika

Default
After GioCar

Steen-Andersen / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 3
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 22
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 13
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Dallapiccola / Bruckner

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 13
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Aecio

After hustlefan

Ockenghem/Berlioz

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 24
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Ockenghem / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 25
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 10
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Dallapiccola Stockhausen

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 27
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 5
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Martin Dallapiccola

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
*Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21*
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
*Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna - 28*
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
*Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21*
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 16
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Vaughan Williams / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 21
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Atterberg/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 23
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 15
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Atterberg/Vasks

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 25
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 8
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Ockeghem / Ung

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 25
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 19
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 4 

For the Pierné piece, I can find on Youtube two opus numbers - Op. 41 % Op. 42, and both say Pierné and Vierne. Is there another Pierné Piano Quintet out there?


----------



## hustlefan

After PaulieGatto:

Atterberg / Guarnieri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 27
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 4
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 19
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 4 

Pierné's piano quintet is op. 41 and Vierne's piano quintet is op. 42


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Bruckner / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 27
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 19
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 11
Ung: Inner Voices - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Ockeghem / Stravinsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 27
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 21
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 5


----------



## Mika

after science

Steen Ung

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #1 - 27
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 21
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 5


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1

Vasks/Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 21
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Steen-Andersen / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 21
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 8
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 9
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Mika and Aecio posted at the same time earlier, so the vote totals include those corrections:

Mozart / Berlioz

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 21
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## science

after hustle:

Mozart / Ockeghem 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 4
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 22
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 11
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## Mika

After science

Ockeghem Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 4
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 24
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ockeghem / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 6
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 4
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 26
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Ockeghem / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 7
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 4
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 28
Pierne: Piano quintet - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Pierne / Ockeghem

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 22*
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 7
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 4
*Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni - 29*
Pierne: Piano quintet - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 7
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Mozart / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 7
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Berlioz / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 7
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 7


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Pierne/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 7
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bruckner/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 12
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Stockhausen/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, op. 9 - 28*
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
*Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21*
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 7


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 7


----------



## GioCar

After hustlefan

Romitelli / Malec

Nominated:
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 2 - GioCar
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 21
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 10
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 7


----------



## Mika

after GioCar

Ung Still

Nominated:
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 2 - GioCar
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 22
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Still/VW

Nominated:
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 2 - GioCar
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 24
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Romitelli / Mozart 

Nominated:
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 24
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 8


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Mozart / Still

Nominated:
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
*Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18*
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
*Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 25*
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
*Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18*
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 8


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"

Nominated:
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Mozart / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Glass / Malec

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 9
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 2
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 18
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Vasks Bruckner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 2
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 8
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 20
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Martin Pierne

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 2
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 10
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 20
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Steen-Andersen / Malec

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 12
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 14
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 20
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Vasks Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 4
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 12
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 15
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 22
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Romitelli / S-A

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 15
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 22
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Gio Car

Vasks/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 15
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 24
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Vaughan Williams / Carpenter

Nominated:
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 15
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 24
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Vasks / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 26
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan::

Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" / Pierne

Nominated:
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 26
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Lachenmann / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 4
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 26
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Lachenmann / Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'

*Nominated:*
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 6
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 26
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Berlioz / Vasks

*Nominated:
*Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 2 - hustlefan 
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
*Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20*
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 6
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
*Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices) - 27*
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)

*Nominated:
*Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 2 - hustlefan 
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 10
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 6
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## Mika

after hf

Berlioz (sec) / Bruckner

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 11
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 6
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven/Palmgren

*Nominated:*

Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 2 - Aecio
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 11
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 6
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 2
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 12
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Stravinsky/Beethoven

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 11
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 6
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 2
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 13
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## GioCar

After hustlefan

Lachenmann / S-A

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 11
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 2
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Bruckner / Berlioz

Nominated:

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 13
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 2
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Berlioz Glass

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 13
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 2
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Glass Bruckner

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 23
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 2
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Hustlefan

VW/Palmgren

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 23
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 16
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 14


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Lachenmann Stockhausen

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 23
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Malec / Lachenmann

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 23
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 14
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Stravinsky / Glass

*Nominated:*

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
*Glass: La Belle et la Bête - 24*
*Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17*
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
*Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17*
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête

*Nominated:

* Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Vaughan Williams / Mozart

Nominated:

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 1 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 16


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Carpenter / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 12
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Ung Lachenmann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 17
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 12
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Mozart Guarnieri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 18
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 12
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Lachenmann / Guarnieri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 19
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 14
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Lachenmann / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 3
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 19
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 16
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Guarnieri / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 4
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 21
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 16
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf

Bruckner Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 4
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 21
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 16
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives / Ives

Nominated:
Ives: Piano Trio - 2 - Trout
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 4
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 21
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 16
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Guarnieri / Martin

Nominated:
Ives: Piano Trio - 2 - Trout
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 4
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 23
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 16
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## GioCar

After hustlefan

Berlioz / Beethoven

Nominated:
Ives: Piano Trio - 2 - Trout
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 23
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 16
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 14
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Ung Lachenmann

Nominated:
Ives: Piano Trio - 2 - Trout
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 23
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Palmgren/Ives

Nominated:

Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 3
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 23
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Carpenter/Guarnieri

Nominated:

Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 5
*Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 24*
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
*Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17*
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
*Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17*
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
*Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"

Nominated:

Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 5
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 5
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Vaughan Williams / Malec

Nominated:

Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 16
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 5
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 19


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Vaughan Williams / Bruckner

Nominated:

Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 5
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 21


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vaughan Williams / Carpenter

Nominated:

Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 23


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Stravinsky: Rossignol / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
*Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17*
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
*Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17*
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
*Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17*
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16
*Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet - 24*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet 

Nominated:
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 1 - Trout
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## science

after hustlefan: 

Ives VS / Strav chant 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 3
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## Trout

After science:

Malec / Stravinsky: Chant

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 3
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Berlioz Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bonnal/Bruckner


Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 17
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 16
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Lachenmann / Stravinsky EC

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 5
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 19
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Adding Aecio's Bruckner vote,

Lachenmann / Beethoven

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 18
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 21
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 16
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Martin / Mozart

Lachenmann / Beethoven

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 18
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 21
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Martin / Mozart

Lachenmann / Beethoven

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 18
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 21
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 16


----------



## Mika

After PG

Bruckner Ung



Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 20
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 3
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 21
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Berlioz / Ives: Piano Trio

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 20
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 21
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 14
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf

Lachenmann Steen

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 20
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 23
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 15
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 4
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Lachenmann / Stravinsky: Chant

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 20
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 25
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 6
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 15
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Lachenmann / Romitelli

Nominated:

Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
*Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 20*
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
*Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso" - 27*
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 15
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## GioCar

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"

Nominated:


Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 20
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 4
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 15
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Bruckner / Ives: Violin Sonata

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 22
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 5
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 15
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf

Steen / Bruckner 

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 23
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 5
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 17
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bruckner / Mozart

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
*Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor - 25*
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 5
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 18*
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## mmsbls

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 5
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 18
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 5
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Mozart / Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 5
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 20
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 17
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Ives Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 4
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 7
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 20
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ives T/Palmgren

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 6
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 7
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 20
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Mozart/Beethoven

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 7
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 7
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 22
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf

Palmgren Mozart

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 7
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 6
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 7
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 23
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Ives: Trio / Sonata

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 7
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 23
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Mozart / Haydn

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 7
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 - 25*
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
*Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 18*
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414

*Nominated:
* Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 7
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 14
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Mika

after hf

Stockhausen Berlioz

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 7
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 8
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 20
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven/Ives T

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 7
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 20
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Romitelli / Carpenter

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 17
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 20
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## GioCar

After science

Takemitsu / Steen-Andersen

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 1 - hustlefan
Takemitsu: Arc - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 20
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Stockhausen / Pierne

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 1 - hustlefan
Takemitsu: Arc - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 8
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 11
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 22
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Malec / Haydn

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Takemitsu: Arc - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 11
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 22
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 2 - Mika
Takemitsu: Arc - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 11
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 23
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Stockhausen / Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Takemitsu: Arc - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 11
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
*Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18*
*Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht - 25*
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht

*Nominated:
* Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio
Takemitsu: Arc - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 8
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 11
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Takemitsu / Ives: Sonata

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 9
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 11
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 4
Ung: Inner Voices - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Takemitsu / Ung

Nominated:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 9
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 9
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 11
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pierne/Ives T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 9
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 9
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18[/QUOTE]


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Berlioz / Romitelli

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 9
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 2
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 9
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Beethoven / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 11
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 3
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 9
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Beethoven / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 4
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 9
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 6
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls

Rautavaara / Stravinsky chant 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 4
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 9
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 18
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 7
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Steen / Ives

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 4
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 12
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 20
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 7
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Steen / Martin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 4
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 22
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 7
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 17
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Steen / Stravinsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 4
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 24
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 7
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Haydn / Steen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
*Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto - 25*
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 7
*Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18*
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
*Ung: Inner Voices - 18*


----------



## GioCar

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto


Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 7
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar:

Carpenter / Stravinsky: Chant

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bonnal (didn't get a chance to listen to it earlier) / Carpenter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 5
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 18


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Ung Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Ung / Ives: Piano Trio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 10
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 22


----------



## Mika

After hf

Palmgren Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 17
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 6
Ung: Inner Voices - 22


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Takemitsu / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 6
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 8
Ung: Inner Voices - 22


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Ung / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 13
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 7
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 13
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 8
Ung: Inner Voices - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Beethoven / Pierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 7
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 8
Ung: Inner Voices - 24


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Takemitsu Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 8
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 11
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 10
Ung: Inner Voices - 24


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Ives VS / Carpenter 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 8
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 10
Ung: Inner Voices - 24


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Handel / Ung

Nominated:
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
*Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 8
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
*Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18*
Takemitsu: Arc - 10
*Ung: Inner Voices - 25*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices

Nominated:
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 8
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 6
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Stravinsky Rautavaara

Nominated:
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 8
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 7
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 20
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Gautier / Stravinsky: Ebony

Nominated:
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 8
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 7
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 8
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 21
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Stravinsky: Ebony / Stravinsky: Chant

Nominated:
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 8
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 7
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 23
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Malec / Haydn

Nominated:
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 9
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 7
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 23
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls

Stravinsky:Ebony Concerto / Bonnal

Nominated:
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
*Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 9
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 7
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
*Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto - 25*
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto

Nominated:
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 9
Ives: Piano Trio - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 7
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## Aecio

Ives T/Haydn

Nominated:
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 7
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Berlioz Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 20
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 8
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Berlioz Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
*Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15*
*Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict - 22*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict

*Nominated:
* Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 11
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Takemitsu: Arc - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Takemitsu / Carpenter

Nominated:
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 2 - Trout
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 10
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Gautier de Coincy / Romitelli

Nominated:
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 11
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 9
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## science

after GioCar: 

Romitelli / Stravinsky 

Nominated:
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 9
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 10
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## Mika

after science:

Handel (sec) / Rautavaara

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 15
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 5
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 10
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Beethoven / Bonnal

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 17
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 6
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 10
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 10
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## Mika

after hf: 

Rautavaara Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 6
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 10
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 12
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 10
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bonnal/Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 12
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 10
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Walton (nom.) / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Walton: Symphony #2 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 12
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 12
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 11
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Malec / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Walton: Symphony #2 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
Ives: Piano Trio - 13
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 11
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After mmsbls:

Ives piano trio / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Walton: Symphony #2 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
Ives: Piano Trio - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After TurnaboutVox:

Beethoven / Gautier de Coincy

Nominated:

Walton: Symphony #2 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 20
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
Ives: Piano Trio - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Palmgren Beethoven

Nominated:

Walton: Symphony #2 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 21
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 4
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
Ives: Piano Trio - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Handel Beethoven

Nominated:

Walton: Symphony #2 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano #2 - 22*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
*Ives: Piano Trio - 15*
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2

Nominated:

Walton: Symphony #2 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 11
Ives: Piano Trio - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12


----------



## Mika

after hf

Walton (sec) / Haydn

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Piano Trio - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12
Walton: Symphony #2 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Gautier / Carpenter

Nominated:



Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Piano Trio - 15
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12
Walton: Symphony #2 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Ives: Piano Trio / Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Piano Trio - 17
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 12
Walton: Symphony #2 - 4


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Ives: Piano Trio / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Piano Trio - 19
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Ives: Piano Trio / Walton

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
*Ives: Piano Trio - 21*
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
*Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14*
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
*Pierne: Piano quintet - 14*
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 5


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Malec / Copland

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 1 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 5


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Palmgren Walton

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 1 - Trout


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Malec Copland

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan



Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 2
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 18
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 13
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Copland Rautavaara

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan



Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 6
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 18
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Malec Handel

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan



Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Malec: Sonoris Causa - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Gautier / Malec

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
*Malec: Sonoris Causa - 21*
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
*Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 14*
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan



Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 8
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 12
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Bonnal

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan



Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 / Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 15
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Rautavaara / Walton

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 17
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After hf

Rautavaara / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 4
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 7
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 19
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Copland / Handel

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 6
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 8
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 14
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 19
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Handel

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 6
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 19
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Copland Rautavaara

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 8
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 20
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rautavaara/Gautier

Nominated:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 1 - hustlefan
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 8
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Beethoven / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 3
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 8
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 10
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Palmgren Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 8
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 10
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

Me again

Copland Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 10
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 10
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 13
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bonnal / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 11
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 10
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 10
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 13
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Gautier / Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 11
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 10
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Copland Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 11
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bonnal/Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Suk / Ginastera

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 4
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 16
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7

If you are not familiar with Suk's tone poem (as I wasn't) or also if you already are, I'd recommend to listen to the Kirill Petrenko's performance, recorded in 2004 with the Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin. 




We will definitely see great things when he will start his new job as chief conductor of the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Haydn / Beethoven

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 22
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Rautavaara Stravinsky

*Nominated:*

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 14
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 24
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Stravinsky / Ives

*Nominated:*

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 13
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 24
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 16
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After science

Martin / Ginastera

*Nominated:*

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 12
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 24
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 16
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Stravinsky Copland

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 24
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bonnal / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
*Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18*
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
*Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41 - 25*
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
*Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 18*
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 18
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Gautier / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 5
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 19
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After GioCar

Stravinsky / Beethoven

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 21
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Stravinsky / Ginastera

Nominated:

Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 23
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Stravinsky / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
*Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol - 25*
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 3
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 13
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 14
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 3
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Romitelli / Carpenter 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 9
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 18
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 16
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 3
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

after science:

Haydn Handel

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 20
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 16
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 3
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Suk / Haydn

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 6
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 13
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 21
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 16
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 5
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Copland / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 15
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 21
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 16
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 5
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ginastera Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 15
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 22
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 16
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 5
Takemitsu: Arc - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After me:

Takemitsu Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 7
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 15
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 22
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 16
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 5
Takemitsu: Arc - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Beethoven / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 15
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 22
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 16
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Romitelli / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 15
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 14
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 23
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 18
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After GioCar:

Coincy Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 15
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 24
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 18
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Takemitsu Copland

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 14
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 16
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 24
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 18
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Carpenter / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 16
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 16
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 24
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 18
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Haydn / Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 16
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 16
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
*Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in Bb - 26*
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
*Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19*
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105


----------



## science

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 9
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 16
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 16
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 16
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## Mika

After science

Palmgren Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 16
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 16
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 18
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Palmgren/Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 16
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 16
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 20
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale Op.29 - 6
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Suk / Copland 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 16
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 17
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 20
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 8
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 8


----------



## Mika

After science

Palmgren Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 16
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 17
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 22
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 8
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Carpenter / Palmgren

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 18
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 17
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 16
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 23
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 8
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 9


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Gautier / Carpenter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 17
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 23
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 8
Takemitsu: Arc - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 9


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Copland Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 16
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 23
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 19
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 8
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 9


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Ives / Romitelli 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 18
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 23
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 8
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Suk / Palmgren

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 18
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 24
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 10
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Melartin: Traumgesicht / Walton

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 18
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 24
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 10
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Suk / Ginastera

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 18
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 24
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 12
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Palmgren Suk

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 18
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 26
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives / Palmgren

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
*Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River' - 27*
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 19
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 18
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Gautier Copland

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 10
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 20
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 20
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Gautier / Beethoven

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 20
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 22
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 13
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Gautier / Suk

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 20
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Martin / Copland

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 21
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 19
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gautier / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 21
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 26
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout

Ginastera Gautier

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 19
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 21
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 27
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 20
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Mika

me again

Carpenter Ives
*
Nominated:*
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 21
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 21
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 27
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bonnal / Gautier

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 21
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 21
*Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame - 28*
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame

Nominated:
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 21
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 21
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

After myself:

Carpenter / Melartin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 21
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 21
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Mika

Duet with Trout continues 

Copland Melartin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 21
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 23
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

I forgot to add the points to Carpenter. And hopefully this is just an ebb and that some of our regulars or some newcomers will join in at some point. But thanks for sticking with it, Mika!

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 17
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 23
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 23
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

We do seem to be a bit short on voting members. It's not great when members vote back to back on the same page. Is there a point when those voting now will feel the project is done?

After Trout:

Bonnal / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 19
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 23
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 23
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> We do seem to be a bit short on voting members. It's not great when members vote back to back on the same page. Is there a point when those voting now will feel the project is done?


Personally, I would at least like to finish this thread, i.e. reach 2600 pieces total. If there does not seem to be much more participation between now and then, I think that would make a good stopping point. Whenever the project does end, I would also like, if possible, to contact all the regular voters to create an honorable-mentions list of pieces they planned to/would have liked to support that did not make the main list.

Does anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Carpenter / Copland 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 19
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 25
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 4
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## science

My thoughts are that it appears about time to wrap this up. I'm very happy it has lasted so long, and I know there must be hundreds more works that we should include if only we could think of everything at once. However, IMO, we should consider a project in which all votes are equal regardless of the date of the vote (in this project, earlier voters had an advantage), and in which any work can be voted for, regardless of the standings. Trout and I have discussed this via PM so he has a pretty good idea what sort of project I would have in mind. But even if I can talk folks here into trying such a project, it might be good to take a break for a week or two between the projects.

No matter what, though, this project has been a real learning experience for me. I thank Trout so much for all his work and patience and wisdom, and of course I thank all the voters too!


----------



## Mika

after science

Melartin Carpenter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 19
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 26
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 20
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Mika

Sad to see we are finishing this. I agree there is no point in continuing this with current participation rate. I would change rules immediately so, that you are not allowed to vote after yourself. I guess it is easy to agree, because only two ( or three of us) remained .


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Takemitsu / Lawes

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 19
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 26
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 22
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


----------



## Trout

Since I think we seem set on wrapping the project up, I have a couple ideas to speed up the process:

1) We can replace our current method of enshrinement with just having pieces enshrined as soon as they reach 15 points. All pieces with 15 or more points, so long as there are no ties, can be enshrined simultaneously.

2) We can eliminate the need for a second and simply add pieces directly to the board.

These rules would automatically enshrine the following (from the most points to fewest):

2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2565. Takemitsu: Arc
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2568. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2569. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings

And reduce the board to:

Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 10


Unless there are any second thoughts, I think we should proceed with these new rules. And I don't feel really strongly about being able to vote after myself or not, so long as there is more than just me voting!


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet / Walton

Nominated:
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 2 - Paulie Gatto
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 19
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 26
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 22
Walton: Symphony #2 - 11

I've been on-and-off in the last few topics sadly as time just hasn't been there to listen to new pieces - but hopefully the next project will be good to participate in. I agree with the changes to the enshrinement process. Oh, and ya can't believe we've gone this way with no Gavin Bryars


----------



## Mika

Trout said:


> Since I think we seem set on wrapping the project up, I have a couple ideas to speed up the process:
> 
> 1) We can replace our current method of enshrinement with just having pieces enshrined as soon as they reach 15 points. All pieces with 15 or more points, so long as there are no ties, can be enshrined simultaneously.
> 
> 2) We can eliminate the need for a second and simply add pieces directly to the board.
> 
> These rules would automatically enshrine the following (from the most points to fewest):
> 
> 2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
> 2564. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
> 2565. Takemitsu: Arc
> 2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
> 2567. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
> 2568. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
> 2569. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
> 
> And reduce the board to:
> 
> Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
> Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
> Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
> Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1
> Melartin: Traumgesicht - 6
> Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
> Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
> Walton: Symphony #2 - 10
> 
> Unless there are any second thoughts, I think we should proceed with these new rules. And I don't feel really strongly about being able to vote after myself or not, so long as there is more than just me voting!


Why to speed up? Let's just slow this down and maybe some saviours show up ?


----------



## Trout

Mika said:


> Why to speed up? Let's just slow this down and maybe some saviours show up ?


I was thinking that if we were set on ending the project, it would be maybe a bit too self-indulgent to draw out the process for another few months (at our current pace), especially when there is another project waiting in line. I am certainly glad that we've had 5 different voters in the past 24 hours, and if we can sustain that level of participation, then I suppose we don't need to speed up anything.

Otherwise, I do suggest that we try to expedite the end of the thread somehow, as much as I enjoy the current process. Maybe the threshold could be 20 instead of 15 and we can keep the nominating and seconding rules?


----------



## Blancrocher

I missed this--what's the next project?


----------



## Trout

Blancrocher said:


> I missed this--what's the next project?


Science was thinking of starting a new project kind of like this one, but different in that there is no fixed list.



science said:


> However, IMO, we should consider a project in which all votes are equal regardless of the date of the vote (in this project, earlier voters had an advantage), and in which any work can be voted for, regardless of the standings.


----------



## mmsbls

I'd be happy to finish the project at 2600 works and to keep the voting process as is. I have more time and will be participating more now so I could vote at least once or even twice a day if others consistently vote twice as well (otherwise I'd feel uncomfortable). We only have 38 works left so that shouldn't take too long.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Takemitsu / Bonnal

Nominated:
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 2 - Paulie Gatto
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 26
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 6
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 24
Walton: Symphony #2 - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Melartin Walton

Nominated:
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 2 - Paulie Gatto
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 26
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 24
Walton: Symphony #2 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika and continuing as is, then:

Bryars / Carissimi

Nominated:
Carissimi: Jephte - 1 - Trout
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 26
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 24
Walton: Symphony #2 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

Sorry to see the project ending. I think there are a lot of standard repertoire works that could still be added. See attached list. I will try to help wrap things up by voting twice a day.

Carpenter / Carissimi

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 2
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 28
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 24
Walton: Symphony #2 - 12


----------



## Trout

hustlefan said:


> Sorry to see the project ending. I think there are a lot of standard repertoire works that could still be added. See attached list. I will try to help wrap things up by voting twice a day.


Thanks for voting again and for that list, hustlefan! The list itself may not end at 2600 pieces as I was also thinking of including all pieces that don't make the numbered list based on these submitted lists of extra pieces from each member. I think I will add all pieces that are on multiple lists as part of the project directly and all others (i.e. those on only 1 list) as honorable mentions.

So, many of those pieces may still make it into the project in the end! I have my own personal list that actually has quite a bit of overlap with yours. I'll try to post it at some point.


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Carissimi / Carpenter

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 29
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 24
Walton: Symphony #2 - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Carpenter / Copland 

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 31
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 26
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 24
Walton: Symphony #2 - 12


----------



## Trout

Copland has an extra point.

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 31
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 24
Walton: Symphony #2 - 12


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Walton Takemitsu

*Nominated:*
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 31
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 25
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## Mika

hustlefan said:


> Sorry to see the project ending. I think there are a lot of standard repertoire works that could still be added. See attached list. I will try to help wrap things up by voting twice a day.
> 
> Carpenter / Carissimi
> 
> Nominated:
> Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout
> 
> Seconded:
> Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
> Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
> Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
> Carissimi: Jephte - 2
> Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 28
> Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 24
> Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
> Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
> Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
> Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 17
> Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
> Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
> Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 20
> Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
> Takemitsu: Arc - 24
> Walton: Symphony #2 - 12


WOW, what a list. The Dream is not over yet, let's continue


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Romitelli / Martin

*Nominated:*
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 31
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 8
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 21
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 25
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Melartin / Carpenter

*Nominated:*
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
*Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator - 32*
*Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25*
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 21
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
*Takemitsu: Arc - 25*
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator

*Nominated:
* Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 21
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 25
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Takemitsu / Ginastera

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 10
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 21
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 27
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Takemitsu / Melartin

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 4
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 21
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 29
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Carissimi / Ginastera

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 21
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 29
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After PaulieGatto:

Takemitsu / Bryars

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 5
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 21
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 21
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 31
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## Guest

Lordy...


----------



## science

after Hustlefan: 

Ives / Romitelli 

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 5
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Takemitsu: Arc - 31
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bryars / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
*Takemitsu: Arc - 32*
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 25
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout

Walton Copland

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 26
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 16


----------



## pjang23

Huge thanks to Trout and science for keeping this project running for so long, and to our participants for all of the great listening suggestions. The whole project has been a total ride and I've discovered so many great works over the years.

After Mika:

Lawes Pandolfi

Nominated:
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 1 - pjang23


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 26
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 10
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After pjang23:

Copland Handel

Nominated:
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 1 - pjang23


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 28
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 16


----------



## Mika

After hf

Walton Copland

Nominated:
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 1 - pjang23


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 29
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 3
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bonnal /Lawes

Nominated:
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 1 - pjang23


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 29
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 4
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Pandolfi Mealli / Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
*Copland: Lincoln Portrait - 30*
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait


Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 23
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bryars / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 9
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 24
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After science

Ives / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 9
Carissimi: Jephte - 6
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 26
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Ives / Carissimi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 9
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 28
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 6
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 3
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After hustlefan:

Pandolfi Lawes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 9
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 28
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 7
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Lawes Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 9
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 28
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 5
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Pandolfi Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
*Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22*
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 9
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
*Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" - 29*
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
*Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22*
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 9
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 22
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## science

after Hustlefan: 

Romitelli / Bryars 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 10
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Mika

After science

Bryars Melartin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 12
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 14
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bonnal / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 12
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Bonnal / Melartin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 26
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Hosokawa / Bonnal


Nominated:
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Bonnal / Mozart


Nominated:
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 2 - Trout
Mozart: String Quartet in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 18


----------



## Mika

After hf

Walton Bonnal

Nominated:
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 2 - Trout
Mozart: String Quartet in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 30
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mozart / Richter

Nominated:
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 2 - Trout
Richter: Sleep - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 30
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 9
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 7
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Pandolfi Lawes

Nominated:
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 2 - Trout
Richter: Sleep - 1 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 30
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Richter / Bonnal

Nominated:
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
*Bonnal: String Quartet #2 - 31*
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2

Nominated:
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 24
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Romitelli / Hosokawa

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 26
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 15
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Melartin/Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 26
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Hosokawa/Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
*Romitelli: An Index of Metals - 27*
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
*Walton: Symphony #2 - 20*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 12
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 20


----------



## Mika

After hf

Walton Bryars

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 13
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 10
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Lawes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 13
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 11
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 3
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Richter / Bryars

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 11
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 5
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 22


----------



## science

after Trout:

Kuhnau / Bacewicz

Nominated:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 11
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 5
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 22


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Walton / Richter

Nominated:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 11
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 16
Walton: Symphony #2 - 24


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Lawes / Suk

Nominated:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 13
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 17
Walton: Symphony #2 - 24


----------



## Mika

After trout

Lawes / Walton

Nominated:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 5
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 17
Walton: Symphony #2 - 25


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Hosokawa / Suk

Nominated:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18
Walton: Symphony #2 - 25


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Mozart / Walton

Nominated:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
*Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19*
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 7
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18
*Walton: Symphony #2 - 26*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2

Nominated:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 7
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Mozart / Bacewicz

Nominated:
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 2
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 9
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Ginastera Mozart

Nominated:
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 2
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Delius / Rorem 

Nominated:
Delius: Mass of Life - 1 - science 
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 2
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 7
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Trout

After science:

Delius / Carissimi

Nominated:
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 2 - science 
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 2
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 3
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Ginastera / Kuhnau

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 2
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 3
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 7
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 6
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Hosokawa / Richter

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 2
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 3
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Mika

After trout

Ginastera Bryars

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 2
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 3
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Ginastera Bacewicz

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 3
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 3
*Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1 - 26*
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
*Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19*
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 3
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 3
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Mozart / Bacewicz

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 3
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 19
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 12
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Martin Delius

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 3
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 21
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 12
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mozart / Kuhnau 

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 21
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 14
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 9
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pandolfi Mealli / Delius

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 15
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 21
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 14
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 11
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Lawes Pandolfi

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 21
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 14
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After pjang23:

Martin Strauss

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 23
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 14
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## science

after hustlefan: 

Mozart / Strauss 

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 23
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 15
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 2
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Mika

After science

Strauss Melartin

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 23
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 7
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 4
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Trout

Is the Rorem piece available anywhere to stream? I can't even seem to find it on record.

After Mika:

Richter / Hosokawa

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 10
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 23
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 4
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Hosokawa / Strauss

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 23
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 5
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After GioCar

Martin / Delius

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
*Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings - 25*
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 5
*Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 5
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 18


----------



## Mika

After hf

Strauss Suk

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 17
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Lawes

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 18
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Carissimi / Suk

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 12
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 18
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Suk / Beethoven

Nominated:
Rorem: Our Town - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 4
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 13
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 18
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 22


----------



## science

I'll put up an alternative to Our Town. That needs to be recorded!

Rorem / Bacewicz

Nominated:
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 13
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 15
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 18
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 22


----------



## Mika

after science

Suk Bryars

*Nominated:*
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 13
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 4
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 18
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 24


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Kuhnau Suk

*Nominated:*
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 13
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 6
*Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18*
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
*Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 18*
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7
*Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 - 25*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29

*Nominated:
* Rorem: Symphony #3 - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 13
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 6
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 18
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Mozart / Rorem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 13
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 6
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 20
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Delius / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 6
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 20
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Mozart / Kuhnau 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 22
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 7


----------



## Mika

After science

Strauss Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 5
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 22
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Mozart Bacewicz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 6
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 12
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 24
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 9


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Hosokawa / Richter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 6
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 24
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 9


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bacewicz / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 8
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
*Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18*
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
*Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" - 25*
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 9


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 8
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 18
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Lawes / Bacewicz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 9
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 20
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 9


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Strauss / Carissimi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 9
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 20
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 11


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Strauss / Lawes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 9
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 21
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Lawes / Rorem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 9
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
*Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16*
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
*Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) - 23*
*Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16*
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 9
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 9
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 13


----------



## Mika

after hf

Strauss Delius

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 9
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 12
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Pandolfi Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 9
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 11
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bacewicz / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 11
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Strauss / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 11
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 18


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Caccini / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 11
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 2
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 18


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Schoenberg / Caccini (I'd've lost money betting that we'd done these already) 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 11
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 3
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 4
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 18


----------



## Mika

WTF, Schoenberg Variations was missing! Biiiiiiiig mistake 

After science

Schoenberg / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 11
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 3
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 6
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Strauss / Caccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 11
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 6
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Bacewicz / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 7
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 21


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Delius / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 14
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 7
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 22


----------



## Mika

After trout

Schoenberg Pierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 9
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 22


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Schoenberg Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
*Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16*
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
*Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16*
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 11
*Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - 23*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 4
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 11


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Caccini / Richter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 6
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Schoenberg / Caccini 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 16
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 13


----------



## Mika

after science:

Schoenberg / Melartin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 7
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 17
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Melartin/Caccini

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 8
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 7
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 19
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Melartin/Kuhnau

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 8
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 21
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 3
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Schoenberg / Rorem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 8
Carissimi: Jephte - 11
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 21
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Carissimi / Melartin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 8
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 22
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Melartin Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 8
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 24
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Caccini / Bryars

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 17
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 10
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 24
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 17
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 10
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 11
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After PaulieGatto:

Rorem / Richter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 17
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 10
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Melartin: Traumgesicht - 24
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 12
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 17


----------



## science

after hustle (fixing the clash): 

Schoenberg / Bryars

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 14
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 10
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 12
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 19


----------



## Mika

after science

Schoenberg / Beethoven

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 10
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 14
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 12
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 21


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Hosokawa / Richter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 10
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 16
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 15
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Pierne/Caccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 11
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 12
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 16
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 21


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Schoenberg/Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 11
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 16
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 23


----------



## Mika

After hf

Hosokawa Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 13
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 11
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 24


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Bacewicz Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 15
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
*Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18*
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 11
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
*Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18*
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6
*Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 - 25*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 15
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 11
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 6


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Caccini / Rorem 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 15
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 13
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bacewicz / Rorem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 13
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 13
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Richter / Caccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 13
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Bryars Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 20
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bryars / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 22
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Bryars / Verdi

Nominated:
Verdi: La Forza del Destino - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 24
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Lutoslawski / Torke

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 2 - mmsbls
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls
Verdi: La Forza del Destino - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 24
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 17
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Kuhnau Pierne

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 2 - mmsbls
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls
Verdi: La Forza del Destino - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 24
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 18
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Carissimi / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls
Verdi: La Forza del Destino - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 24
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 3
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 18
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Lutoslawski / Bryars

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls
Verdi: La forza del destino - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
*Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet - 25*
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
*Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18*
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
*Pierne: Piano quintet - 18*
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls
Verdi: La forza del destino - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 14
Pierne: Piano quintet - 18
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## Aecio

Pierne/Pandolfi

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls
Verdi: La forza del destino - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 5
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 20
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Verdi (sec) / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls


Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 20
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8
Verdi: La forza del destino - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dutilleux / Crumb

Nominated:
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 1 - Trout
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 2 - Trout
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 17
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 20
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8
Verdi: La forza del destino - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Dutilleux (seconded) / Bacewicz

Nominated:
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 1 - Trout
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 4
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 20
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8
Verdi: La forza del destino - 3


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Crumb / Dutilleux 

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 3
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 5
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 20
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8
Verdi: La forza del destino - 3


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Pierne / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 3
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 22
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 8
Verdi: La forza del destino - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Pierne / Rorem

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 3
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 24
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Verdi / Menotti: The Consul

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 3
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 24
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 5


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Hosokawa / Crumb

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 4
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 15
Pierne: Piano quintet - 24
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 5


----------



## pjang23

After GioCar:

Pandolfi Crumb

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 5
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 24
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 5


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Britten : Violin Concerto, Op. 15 / Verdi

*Nominated:*
Britten : Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 2 - Mika
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 5
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 24
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Pierne / Crumb

Nominated: 
Britten : Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 2 - Mika
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 6
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 6
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 26
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 6


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Dutilleux / Britten

Nominated: 
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 3
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 6
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 17
Pierne: Piano quintet - 26
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Pandolfi Crumb

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 3
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 6
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Pierne: Piano quintet - 26
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 6


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Lutoslawski Verdi

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 3
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 14
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Pierne: Piano quintet - 26
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 7


----------



## Aecio

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet

Caccini/Pierne

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 3
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio:

Hosokawa/Britten
*
Nominated:
* Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 18
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 4
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 22
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 8
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Bacewicz / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 20
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 4
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 22
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 9
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 15
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Richter / Hosokawa

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 20
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 4
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 8
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 23
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 9
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 7


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Dutilleux Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 20
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 4
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 23
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Hosokawa Verdi

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 20
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 4
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 25
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 8


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Hosokawa / Britten

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
*Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 20*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 5
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
*Hosokawa: Utsurohi - 27*
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 8


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 20
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 5
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 8


----------



## Mika

After trout

Verdi Britten

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 20
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 6
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 7
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Bacewicz Crumb

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 22
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 6
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 10
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Bacewicz / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 24
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 15
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 6
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 15
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Carissimi / Beethoven

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 24
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 6
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 10
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Dutilleux Bacewicz

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 25
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 6
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Britten Bacewicz

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
*Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 - 26*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
*Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19*
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 8
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## science

after hustle:

Crumb / Kuhnau 

Nominated:
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 12
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 19
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## Mika

after science:

Dutilleux Pandolfi

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 20
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Pandolfi Strauss

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss,J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 1 - hustlefan
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 14
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 22
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## Mika

after hustle:

Dutilleux Delius

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss,J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 1 - hustlefan
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 16
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 22
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Strauss / Delius

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 22
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Pandolfi Mealli / Rorem

*Nominated:*
Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
*Carissimi: Jephte - 17*
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
*Delius: Mass of Life - 17*
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
*Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas - 24*
*Richter: Sleep - 17*
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2581. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas

*Nominated:
* Menotti: The Consul - 1 - PaulieGatto
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Crumb / Menotti

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Menotti: The Consul - 2
Richter: Sleep - 17
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Richter / Menotti

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 8
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Richter: Sleep - 19
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Britten / Verdi

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 10
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 11
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Richter: Sleep - 19
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 11


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Verdi Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 10
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Richter: Sleep - 19
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Richter Strauss

*Nominated:*
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 10
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Richter: Sleep - 21
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 4
Verdi: La forza del destino - 13


----------



## science

after hustle:

Richter / Strauss

*Nominated:*
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 10
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 10
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Richter: Sleep - 23
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Verdi: La forza del destino - 13


----------



## Trout

After science (and adding the +2 I forgot to give Crumb before):

Britten / Richter

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 12
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 3
*Richter: Sleep - 24*
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Verdi: La forza del destino - 13


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep

Nominated:
Torke: Ash - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 12
Delius: Mass of Life - 17
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Verdi: La forza del destino - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Delius / Torke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 12
Delius: Mass of Life - 19
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 2
Verdi: La forza del destino - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Verdi / Crumb

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 19
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 2
Verdi: La forza del destino - 15


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Verdi / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 19
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 13
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 2
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Delius / Torke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 21
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 13
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 10
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 2
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Lutoslawski / Rorem

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 21
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 2
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls (and incorporating hustlefan's point for Torke)

Delius / Monteverdi (nom)

Nominated:
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 13
Delius: Mass of Life - 23
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## Trout

Since the Monteverdi Madrigals are already all technically enshrined, I'll add the 2nd book directly to the alphabetical list once someone seconds it.

After MG:

Crumb / Delius

Nominated:
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
*Delius: Mass of Life - 24*
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life

Nominated:
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 13
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 5
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After trout (and subtracting a point from Menotti mistakenly added by me earlier today)

Handel / Strauss

Nominated:
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 11
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## science

after Hustle:

Kuhnau / Monteverdi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 12
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 17


----------



## Mika

after science:

Verdi Britten

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 16
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 13
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Beethoven / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 13
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 3
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Verdi / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 13
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Britten / Rorem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 3
Verdi: La forza del destino - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

after mmsbls

Luto / Torke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 17
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 4
Verdi: La forza del destino - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Verdi / Crumb

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 16
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 17
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Monteverdi: Il secondo libre dei madrigali - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 4
Verdi: La forza del destino - 24


----------



## Trout

After MS:

Caccini / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 17
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 4
*Verdi: La forza del destino - 25*

I removed the Monteverdi since I added it to the full alphabetical list.


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 16
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 17
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout

Duts Luto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 4


----------



## Mika

I have seen some increased activity here. Should we give one more hundred for this project? I sure vote for it.


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Massenet Stravinsky

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 16
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan 

Britten / Torke

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Torke: Ash - 5


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Caccini / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 18
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 15
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 2
Torke: Ash - 5

Of course I'd be very happy to continue the project, though I wonder how much of this current level of participation is attributable to a final push. I'd also like to hear what science's opinion is and whether extending this project would detract from the new one he wants to create.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Beethoven / Crumb

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 16
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 6
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 2
Torke: Ash - 5

I'll keep participating as long as this goes on.


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Stravinsky / Strauss

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 16
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 7
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 4
Torke: Ash - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rorem / Torke

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 16
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 7
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 4
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## science

I'm up for another 100 if other people are... Why don't we try another 50 first and see how that goes? 

After mmsbls: 

Caccini / Strauss 

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 22
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 16
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 4
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## Mika

After science

Luto Caccini

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 23
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 16
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 4
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Crumb / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 23
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 18
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 5
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Caccini / Menotti

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 25
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 18
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 5
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Caccini / Stradella

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
*Caccini: Le nuove musiche - 27*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 18
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 5
Torke: Ash - 6

I suppose we'll continue until it becomes just Mika and I voting again.


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche

Nominated:
Massenet: Werther - 2 - hustlefan
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 18
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 5
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## Mika

after trout

Massenet (sec) / Luto

*Nominated:*

Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 18
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 21
Massenet: Werther - 4
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 5
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Crumb/Stravinsky

Nominated:

Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 21
Massenet: Werther - 4
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Lutoslawski/Stradella

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 23
Massenet: Werther - 4
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 2
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Lutoslawski / Torke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 25
Massenet: Werther - 4
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 2
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Stradella / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 18
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 26
Massenet: Werther - 4
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 4
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 8
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Strauss / Britten

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 19
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 18
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 26
Massenet: Werther - 4
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 4
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Mika

After musicrom

Dutilleux Britten

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 26
Massenet: Werther - 4
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 4
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Massenet Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20*
*Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
*Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20*
*Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 20*
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
*Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations - 27*
Massenet: Werther - 6
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 4
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Massenet: Werther - 6
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 4
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7​


----------



## ArtMusic

I second Handel's L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15 as well.


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Lalo / Dutilleux 

Nominated:
Lalo: Namouna - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 21
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Massenet: Werther - 6
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 4
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Mika

after science

Dutilleux Massenet

Nominated:
Lalo: Namouna - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 23
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Massenet: Werther - 7
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 4
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Dutilleux Stradella

Nominated:
Lalo: Namouna - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 25
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Massenet: Werther - 7
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 14
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rorem / Lalo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 25
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 3
Massenet: Werther - 7
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Massenet Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 26
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 15
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 3
Massenet: Werther - 9
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Handel Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
*Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes - 27*
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 3
Massenet: Werther - 9
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 3
Massenet: Werther - 9
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 6
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan

Britten / Stravinsky
Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 22
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 3
Massenet: Werther - 9
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 7
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Mika

After MS

Britten / Massenet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 24
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 3
Massenet: Werther - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 7
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Britten / Lalo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 26
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 4
Massenet: Werther - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 7
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Lalo / Kuhnau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 26
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 6
Massenet: Werther - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 5
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 7
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stradella / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
*Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15 - 27*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 6
Massenet: Werther - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 7
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 6
Massenet: Werther - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 7
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Lalo / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 8
Massenet: Werther - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 8
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky Massenet

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 8
Massenet: Werther - 11
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 10
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Stravinsky / Massenet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 20
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 8
Massenet: Werther - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 12
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Menotti / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 21
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 8
Massenet: Werther - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 7
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 10
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 12
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## science

after hustle:

Strauss / Lalo 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 21
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 7
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 12
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 12
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## Mika

after science

Massenet Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 21
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 7
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 12
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 12
Torke: Ash - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Beethoven Torke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 23
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 7
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 12
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 12
Torke: Ash - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Stravinsky / Torke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 23
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 7
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 12
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 14
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Beethoven Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 25
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 12
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 14
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Strauss / Stravinsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 25
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 14
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 15
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Beethoven / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 - 27*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
*Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20*
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 14
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 15
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 20
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 14
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 15
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Crumb / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 22
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 14
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 15
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## Mika

After trout

Crumb / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 24
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 14
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 16
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Crumb / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 26
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 9
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 7
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 15
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 16
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Stradella / Lalo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
*Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children - 26*
*Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18*
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 10
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 15
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 16
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 10
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 15
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 16
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Strauss / Lalo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 18
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 8
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 16
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Handel Menotti

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 16
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Stravinsky / Massenet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 14
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 2
Massenet: Werther - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## science

after Moonlight Sonata: 

Lutoslawski / Kuhnau 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 20
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 4
Massenet: Werther - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Handel / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 22
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 5
Massenet: Werther - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## Mika

After hf

Handel / Massenet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 24
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 5
Massenet: Werther - 16
Menotti: The Consul - 9
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Massenet / Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 24
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 5
Massenet: Werther - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Grechaninov / Voříšek (nominations)

Nominated:

Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 24
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 5
Massenet: Werther - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Mozart / Handel

Nominated:

Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 2 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
*Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 - 25*
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 5
*Massenet: Werther - 18*
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
*Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18*
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2591. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55

Nominated:

Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 2 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 5
Massenet: Werther - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## Mika

After hf

Massenet Luto

Nominated:

Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 2 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 6
Massenet: Werther - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Torke / Luto

Nominated:

Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 2 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 11
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 7
Massenet: Werther - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 17
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## mmsbls

We haven't made a clear decision on the stopping point. I thought it might be 2600, but we did recently get some additional voters. If we leave it open, I think we'll eventually run into the same issue - very few voters. Should we make a clear decision? I'd be happy for 2600. The board is very small so few works would not make it; however, several works were just nominated. Do people want to weigh in?

After MagneticGhost:

Strauss / Lalo

Nominated:

Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 2 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 7
Massenet: Werther - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 9
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Trout

I believe we decided not too long ago to keep going so long as there is more than just a couple of us participating.

After mmsbls:

Stradella / Grechaninov

Nominated:
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 2 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 7
Massenet: Werther - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 11
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Massenet / Stradella

Nominated:
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 2 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 7
Massenet: Werther - 22
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Mozart (sec) / Kuhnau

Nominated:
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 7
Massenet: Werther - 22
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

after MS

Massenet Luto

Nominated:
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 8
Massenet: Werther - 24
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

Trout said:


> I believe we decided not too long ago to keep going so long as there is more than just a couple of us participating.


Yep, we decided to continue. This is like a morning coffee. You can't live without it . I remember hustlefan had a quite long list of still missing works. Maybe we should push more of those in. Now the list looks pretty short.


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Franck (nominated) / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 2 - Blancrocher
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 9
Massenet: Werther - 24
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Massenet / Handel

Nominated:
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 2 - Blancrocher
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 9
*Massenet: Werther - 26*
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
*Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19*
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2591. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2592. Massenet: Werther

Nominated:
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 2 - Blancrocher
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 9
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 18
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Stravinsky Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 2 - Blancrocher
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 20
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Franck / Alkan (nom)

*Nominated:*
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 20
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## worov

EDIT : Ooops ! Wrong thread. I was looking for the "Current listening" thread.


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Stravinsky / Grechaninov

*Nominated:*
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 10
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 22
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Stravinsky / Menotti

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 10
Menotti: The Consul - 11
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 24
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Luto / Menotti

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 24
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Stravinsky/Bellini

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
*Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19*
*Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss) - 26*
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2591. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2592. Massenet: Werther
2593. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 12
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 19
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Luto Strauss

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Samson - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 20
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Bellini (seconded) / Handel (seconded)

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 3
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Handel: Samson - 2
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 20
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Strauss / Handel

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 3
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 4
Handel: Samson - 3
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 22
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Handel / Grech

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 3
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 22
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## science

after MG:

Strauss / Mozart

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 3
*Carissimi: Jephte - 17*
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
*Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 - 24*
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2591. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2592. Massenet: Werther
2593. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2594. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 3
Carissimi: Jephte - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Carissimi / Roussel

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan 
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 3
Carissimi: Jephte - 19
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Bellini / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan 
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 5
Carissimi: Jephte - 19
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

There is a numbering issue in current board. Here is corrected one:

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Takemitsu / Carissimi

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 2 - Trout
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 5
Carissimi: Jephte - 20
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 4
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Carissimi / Franck

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 2 - Trout
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 5
Carissimi: Jephte - 22
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 5
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Takemitsu / Franck

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 5
Carissimi: Jephte - 22
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 6
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 5
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 4
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Handel Bellini

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Carissimi: Jephte - 22
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 6
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 7
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 4
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Takemitsu Carissimi

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
*Carissimi: Jephte - 23*
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 6
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 7
*Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16*
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
*Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16*
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte

Nominated:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 1 - hustlefan
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 6
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 7
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Roussel / Alkan

Nominated:
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 2
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 6
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 7
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 16
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## Mika

After trout

Roussel / Kuhnau

Nominated:
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 2
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 6
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 7
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 17
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Handel / Palestrina

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 1- MagneticGhost
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 2
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 6
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 17
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just a little plug for the Vorisek Impromptu's. Please make some time to listen to them. They are quite delightful piano works. He was a contemporary of Schubert.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Franck / Vorisek

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 1- MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 2
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 17
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

MagneticGhost said:


> Just a little plug for the Vorisek Impromptu's. Please make some time to listen to them. They are quite delightful piano works. He was a contemporary of Schubert.


Just bumping this because it was at the end of the last page and no-one might see it.


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Kuhnau / Alkan

Nominated:
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 1- MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 19
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 12
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 2


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kuhnau / Menotti

*Nominated:*
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 1- MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 21
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 2


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Mozart / Palestrina (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus Op.54 (for Organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 21
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 15
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 2


----------



## science

after Moonlight:

Kuhnau / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
*Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas - 23*
Lalo: Namouna - 12
*Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 16*
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
*Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16*
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 2


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2587. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas


----------



## science

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 16
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 2


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Lutoslawski / Vorisek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 9
Lalo: Namouna - 12
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Lalo / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 18
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Lutoslawski Bellini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 3
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 20
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Luto / Alkan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 22
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Tchaikovsky / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
*Lutoslawski: String Quartet - 23*
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
*Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16*
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas	
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet

Nominated:
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Cabezon / Roussel


Nominated:
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 13
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 6
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Menotti Bellini

*Nominated:*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 2
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 6
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Palestrina / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 4
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 6
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Rorem / Palestrina

*Nominated:*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 7
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 6
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Roussel / Mozart

*Nominated:*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 8
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Bellini Rorem

*Nominated:*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 8
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Rorem Mozart

*Nominated:*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 5
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 9
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Grechaninov / Mozart

Nominated:
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 7
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 6
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Takemitsu / Vorisek 

Nominated:
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 7
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## Mika

after MG

Menotti Rorem

Nominated:
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 7
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 17
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Rorem: Symphony #3 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Rorem Cabezon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 7
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
*Menotti: The Consul - 17*
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
*Rorem: Symphony #3 - 24*
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas	
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 7
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 17
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 3
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Tchaikovsky / Grechaninov 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 8
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 17
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 5
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## Mika

after science

Menotti Tchaikovsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 4
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 8
Handel: Samson - 10
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 19
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Handel / Alkan

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 5
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 8
Handel: Samson - 12
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Menotti: The Consul - 19
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Menotti / Vorisek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 5
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 8
Handel: Samson - 12
*Lalo: Namouna - 14*
*Menotti: The Consul - 21*
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 5
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 8
Handel: Samson - 12
Lalo: Namouna - 14
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Lalo / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 5
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 8
Handel: Samson - 13
Lalo: Namouna - 16
Menotti: The Consul - 19
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Handel Palestrina (+ skipped hf vote to Vorisek)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 5
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 8
Handel: Samson - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 16
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 6
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Tchaikovsky / Grechaninov 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 5
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 16
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Lalo / Alkan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 18
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## Mika

after hf:

Lalo / Bellini

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 20
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tchaikovsky / Palestrina

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 20
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 7
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 10
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Lalo / Cabezon

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
*Handel: Samson - 15
Lalo: Namouna - 22
*Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 7
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 10
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna

*Nominated:

**Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 7
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 10
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Tchaikovsky Bellini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 15
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 7
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 12
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Handel / Vorisek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 17
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 10
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 7
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 12
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Mozart / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 18
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 12
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 7
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 12
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MoonlightSonata

Händel / Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Samson - 20
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 12
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 8
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 12
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson


----------



## science

after KH:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 13
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 8
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 14
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Tchaikovsky / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 13
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 8
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 16
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## Mika

After hf

Tchaikovsky / Palestrina

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 13
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 18
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Tchaikovsky / Handel

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Jephtha - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
*Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 13*
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
*Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini - 20*
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Jephtha - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 13
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Mozart / Handel

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 15
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Sauer / Scharwenka 

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustle fan
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 2 - science 
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 15
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After science (I'm assuming you have the same Hyperion series CD):

Scharwenka / Sauer

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustle fan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 15
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Mozart / Roussel

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 17
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 9
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Cabezon / Roussel

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 17
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 9
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 8
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## Mika

After trout

Takemitsu Palestrina

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 17
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Mozart Weber

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
*Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
*Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 - 19*
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
*Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12*
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 11
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Torke / Weber

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 2
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 13
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Bellini Händel

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 14
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 13
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 6
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 2


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Vorisek Cabezon

Nominated:
Dutilleux: La nuit etoilée - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 14
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 13
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 2


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> After science (I'm assuming you have the same Hyperion series CD):


Of course I do!


----------



## science

after hustle:

Bellini / Dutilleux 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 16
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 2
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 13
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 2


----------



## Mika

After science

Bellini / Dutilleux 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 18
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 13
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Palestrina / Torke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 18
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 2


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Bellini / Weber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 20
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Scharwenka / Weber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 20
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Palestrina Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Bellini: La Sonnambula - 20
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 14
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Haydn Bellini

Nominated:
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
*Bellini: La Sonnambula - 21*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
*Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 14*
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
*Torke: Ash - 14*
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula

Nominated:
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 7
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 14
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 4


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Cabezon / Alkan

Nominated:
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 14
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Palestrina Dutilleux

Nominated:
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 4


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Haydn / Weber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 16
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 3
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after science: 

Palestrina / Sauer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 18
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 4
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Scharwenka / Weber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 3
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 18
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 4
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Palestrina Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 4
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 20
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 4
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Handel Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
*Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La' - 21*
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 4
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
*Torke: Ash - 14*
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 4
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 6


----------



## science

after Hustle:

Weber / Sauer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 10
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 8


----------



## Mika

after science:

Takemitsu Dutilleux

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 4
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12
Torke: Ash - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Torke Haydn

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12
Torke: Ash - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Grechaninov / Torke

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12
Torke: Ash - 17
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost

Torke / Weber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
*Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12*
*Torke: Ash - 19*
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 5
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Roussel Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op.54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.59 - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus Op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Grechaninov / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 9
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Grechaninov / Cabezon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Takemitsu / Alkan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 5
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Takemitsu / Sauer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 7
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 6
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## Mika

After hf

Takemitsu / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 6
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 6
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 18
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Takemitsu / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 6
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 20
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Sauer / Weber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 20
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Dutilleux Takemitsu

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 6
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 21
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Haydn / Weber

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbers, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 8
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 8
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 21
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Franck / Takemitsu

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
*Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15*
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 8
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
*Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn - 22*
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn

*Nominated:

**Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 8
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Haydn Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 15
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Grechaninov Alkan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 9
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 17
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 10
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## science

after hustlefan: 

Haydn / Grechaninov 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 9
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 18
Handel: Jephtha - 7
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 8
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Handel / Sauer

Nominated

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 9
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 18
Handel: Jephtha - 9
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Scharwenka / Grechaninov

Nominated

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 9
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
*Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59 - 19*
Handel: Jephtha - 9
*Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 12*
*Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12*
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
*Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12*
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59

Nominated

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 9
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 10
Handel: Jephtha - 9
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Franck Dutilleux
*
Nominated*

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 9
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 9
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Roussel / Alkan

Nominated

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 9
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 12
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 8
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Vorisek / Haydn

Nominated

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 9
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Roussel / Handel

Nominated

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 16
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) / Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III)

Nominated:
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 16
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11 

I always thought the move to individual works listed when they were initiated as the complete works would be addressed by further nominations - hopefully we can get some more of these Renaissance masters compositions in. Are we still taking in nominations? I've been absent a while but the list seems to have shrunk.


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Monteverdi (seconded) / Roussel

Nominated:
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 4
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 17
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 11

Copying PauliGatto's question so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle:



> I always thought the move to individual works listed when they were initiated as the complete works would be addressed by further nominations - hopefully we can get some more of these Renaissance masters compositions in. Are we still taking in nominations? I've been absent a while but the list seems to have shrunk.


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Gesualdo / Weber

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 2
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 4
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 17
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Roussel Dutilleux

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 2
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 4
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 19
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 12


----------



## Mika

PaulieGatto said:


> After hustlefan:
> ...
> 
> I always thought the move to individual works listed when they were initiated as the complete works would be addressed by further nominations - hopefully we can get some more of these Renaissance masters compositions in. Are we still taking in nominations? I've been absent a while but the list seems to have shrunk.


Game is on! Indeed list have shrunk. More nominations, please.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Taverner / Wagner (noms)

Nominated:
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 2
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 4
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 19
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Rossini (nom) / Roussel

Nominated:
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 2 - hustlefan
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
*Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 13*
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 2
Handel: Jephtha - 10
*Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13*
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 4
*Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 - 20*
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42

Nominated:
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 2 - hustlefan
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 2
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Weber / Rossini

Nominated:
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro terzo (Book III) - 2
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Monteverdi: Il sesto libro de madrigali a cinque voci (Book VI) - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> I always thought the move to individual works listed when they were initiated as the complete works would be addressed by further nominations - hopefully we can get some more of these Renaissance masters compositions in. Are we still taking in nominations? I've been absent a while but the list seems to have shrunk.


I've been adding the individual works to the alphabetical list as they've been nominated, which has only happened a couple of times. I'll add the newly-added Monteverdi and Gesualdo books, meaning the individual pieces missing are:

Gesualdo Madrigals, Books 1, 2, and 4
Monteverdi Madrigals, Books 1, 3, and 4
Mozart Horn Concertos 1 and 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto and removing the Gesualdo and Monteverdi madrigal books:

Zimmerli / Alkan

Nominated:
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout

Dutilleux Rossini

Nominated:
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 13
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Haydn / Franck

Nominated:
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## science

after MG: 

+2: Schoenberg String Trio
+1: Medici Codex

Nominated:
Medici Codex - 1 - science 
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 2 - science 
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

Cool to see those works in!

after science:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante / Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Medici Codex - 1 - science
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 2 - science
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Wagner: Rienzi - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 12
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14










(for those who haven't listened to them, they are in the above links).


----------



## hustlefan

after PaulieGatto

Stradella / Wagner

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Medici Codex - 1 - science
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 2 - science
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Wagner: Rienzi - 2
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## Mika

after hf

dutilleux rossini

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Medici Codex - 1 - science
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 2 - science
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 11
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Wagner: Rienzi - 2
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Alkan / Medici C

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 2 - science
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Medici Codex - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 10
Wagner: Rienzi - 2
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Vonsek / Rossini

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 2 - science
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 17
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Medici Codex - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 2
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After PaulieGatto:

Dutilleux / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 19
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Medici Codex - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 2
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Wagner Dutilleux

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 20
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 15
Medici Codex - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Duts / Haydn

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 22
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 16
Medici Codex - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Medici / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
*Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée - 23*
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
*Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 16*
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoilée

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 16
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 14
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Stradella / Weber

Nominated:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 2 - PaulieGatto
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 16
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 3
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## science

after PG: 

Schoenberg / Bottesini 

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 16
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 5
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## Mika

after science:

Schoenberg / Haydn
*
Nominated:*
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 17
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Haydn / Alkan

*
Nominated:*
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 19
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Haydn / Elgar
*
Nominated:
*Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 1 - hustlefan
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 21
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Rossini Haydn

Nominated:
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 1 - hustlefan
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 22
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Elgar / Haydn

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
*Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse") - 23*
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 16
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")

Stradella / Carter

Nominated:
Carter: Piano Sonata - 1 - hustlefan
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 10
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 18
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Weber / Cabezon

Nominated:
Carter: Piano Sonata - 1 - hustlefan
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 18
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Carter / Stradella

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 3
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 19
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 4
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## Trout

Here's a playlist of the Zimmerli trio for any who haven't listened to it:


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rossini Wagner

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 3
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 19
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 12
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Vorisek / Elgar

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 3
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 19
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Stradella / Bottesini

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 2 - MagneticGhost
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 3
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 21
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Taverner (wish I knew about this for the pre-1700s project!) / Stradella

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 3
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 7
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 22
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Schoenberg Carter

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 22
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Stradella Elgar

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
*Stradella: San Giovanni Battista - 24*
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
*Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 10
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Weber / Handel

Nominated:
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 1 -PaulieGatto
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Weber / Krommer

Nominated:
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
*Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 2
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
*Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14*
Wagner: Rienzi - 5
*Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65 - 21*


----------



## mmsbls

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65

Nominated:
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 5
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 2
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Rossini Elgar

Nominated:
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 2
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Krommer Schubert

Nominated:
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 1 - hustlefan
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 4
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Schubert (seconded) / Carter

Nominated:
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 3
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 5


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Elgar Wagner

*Nominated:*
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 3
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 2 - pjang23
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 4
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Alkan / Brahms

Nominated:

Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 4
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 6


----------



## science

after MG:

Schoenberg / Schubert 

Nominated:

Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 3
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Alkan / Brahms

Nominated:

Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 18
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 9
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Scharwenka / Wagner

Nominated:

Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 18
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Elgar / Wagner

Nominated:

Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 18
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 4
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Alkan

Nominated:

Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 8


----------



## science

after MG:

Schoenberg / Zimmerli 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 4
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Alkan / Taverner

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ) - 21*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 5
*Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14*
Wagner: Rienzi - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 5
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Taverner / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 7
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 3


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Wagner Taverner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Vorisek / Elgar

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 11
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 5
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 16
Wagner: Rienzi - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost :

Scharwenka / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 16
Wagner: Rienzi - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls :

Vorisek / Zimmerli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 6
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 18
Wagner: Rienzi - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Brahms / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 18
Wagner: Rienzi - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 4


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Wagner Voříšek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 4
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 19
Wagner: Rienzi - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Medici Codex / Voříšek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
*Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7 - 20*
Wagner: Rienzi - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 4


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7

After MagneticGhost:

Alfano / Zimmerli

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 4
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Wagner: Rienzi - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Schoenberg / Bottesini 

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 4
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Wagner: Rienzi - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after science: 

Schoenberg / Krommer

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 8
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Wagner: Rienzi - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Brahms Schoenberg

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 10
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 8
Wagner: Rienzi - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Taverner

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 11
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Wagner: Rienzi - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## wzg

After MagneticGhost

Elgar & Wagner

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 9
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Wagner: Rienzi - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg

Schoenberg Sauer

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 12
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Wagner: Rienzi - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Brahms Elgar

*Nominated:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 14
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 14
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Wagner: Rienzi - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Elgar & Wagner

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 14
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 11
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 16
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After wzg (welcome!):

Cabezon / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 14
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 16
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 6
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 16
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 8
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After pjang23:

Schoenberg Taverner

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
*Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 16*
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
*Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 - 23*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 8
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 10
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 16
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 8
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 10
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## science

After Hustle: 

Elgar / Taverner 

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 18
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 8
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 11
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Science

Elgar / Rossini

Nominated:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 20
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 8
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 11
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Elgar & Alfano

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 - 22
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 8
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 11
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40

Schubert & Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 10
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 11
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Handel / Sauer

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 15
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 11
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Taverner / Brahms

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 16
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 13
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 5
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 13
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Cabezon / Krommer

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 16
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 13
Wagner: Rienzi - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## Mika

After PG

Wagner Brahms

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 17
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 13
Wagner: Rienzi - 17
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Zimmerli / Taverner

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 17
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 6
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 17
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Brahms / Medici 

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 19
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 17
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Brahms Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 21
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 17
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After pjang23:

Brahms Alfano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 23
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 6
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
 Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 17
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After hustlefan:

Carter / Scharwenka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 23
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 17
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## wzg

After PaulieGatto

Brahms & Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 25
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 13
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 14
Wagner: Rienzi - 18
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## Mika

after wzg

Rossini Taverner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Brahms: *Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 - 25*
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 15
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
Wagner: Rienzi - 18
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## Mika

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator 
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437 
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas 
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103


----------



## Mika

new board

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 2
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 15
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
Wagner: Rienzi - 18
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Wagner Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 13
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 15
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
Wagner: Rienzi - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Wagner / Franck

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 15
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 15
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
*Wagner: Rienzi - 22*
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi 

After MagneticGhost:

Alfano / Cabezon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 15
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 10
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Rossini Schubert

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 5
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 8
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 17
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 11
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bottesini / Carter

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 9
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 17
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 11
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Rossini / Carter

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 19
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 11
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Schubert / Taverner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 10
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 19
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Carter / Alfano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 12
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 19
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rossini Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 21
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Rossini Kodaly

Nominated:
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
*Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16*
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
*Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri - 23*
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
*Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 16*
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri

Nominated:
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## Mika

after hf

Medici / Taverner

*Nominated:*
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 17
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Kodaly / Taverner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 18
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Tavener / Kodaly

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Taverner / Medici

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After hustlefan:

Mendelssohn Zimmerli

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 6
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Scharwenka / Krommer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 13
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Carter Kodaly

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Alfano / Taverner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
*Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea - 23*
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 8


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea


Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 14
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Franck / Mathias (nom)

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 16
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Zimmerli / Alfano

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 15
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 16
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Mendelssohn Carter

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 16
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Robert Fayrfax (1464-1521) / Saint-Saens (noms)

Nominated:
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 16
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Saint-Saens / Alfano

Nominated:
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 2 - MagneticGhost
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 16
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Zimmerli / Fayrfax

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 16
Handel: Jephtha - 13
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout

S-S / Handel

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 3
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 16
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Franck / Fayrfax
Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 18
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Franck / Kodaly

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 20
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Franck / S-S

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major - 22
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

SS / Franck

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 4
*Franck: String Quartet in D major - 23*
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Me

Medici / Fayrfax

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 16
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 5
*Franck: String Quartet in D major - 23*
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Magnetic Ghost

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major

Cabezon / Fayrfax

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 18
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 6
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

after hf

Cabezon / Schubert

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 20
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 6
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 7
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Cabezon / Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Cabezón: Obras de Música - 22
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 6
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Fayrfax / Cabezon

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
*Cabezón: Obras de Música - 23
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16*
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 8
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
*Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Trout

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 16
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 8
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 6
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Carter Kodaly

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 18
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 8
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 7
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Krommer / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 18
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 8
Handel: Jephtha - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 9
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Schubert / Handel

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 18
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 8
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 9
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Carter / Ashwell

Nominated:
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 1 - Trout
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 20
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 8
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 9
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Carter / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 1 - Trout
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 22
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 8
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan 

Ashwell / Fayrfax

Nominated:

Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 22
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 9
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Medici / Fayrfax

*Nominated:*

Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 22
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 10
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 11
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## science

after Mika:

Kodaly / Sauer

*Nominated:*

Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Carter: Piano Sonata - 22
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 10
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Mendelssohn / Carter

*Nominated:*

Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
*Carter: Piano Sonata - 23*
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 10
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
*Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16*
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16*
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata

*Nominated:

* Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 10
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan 

Schubert / Ashwell

Nominated:

Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 10
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 18
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schubert / Kodaly

Nominated:

Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 10
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 10
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Alfano / Fayrfax

Nominated:

Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Schubert / Verdi

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Verdi: Macbeth - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 15
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Medici Handel

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Verdi: Macbeth - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Verdi / Handel (nom)

Nominated:
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 22
Verdi: Macbeth - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## science

after MG: 

Handel OC / Schubert

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 - 23
Verdi: Macbeth - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## science

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 9
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Verdi: Macbeth - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Krommer / Boulez

Nominated:
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 1 - hustlefan
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 11
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 16
Verdi: Macbeth - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Scharwenka / Boulez

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 2
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 11
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 18
Verdi: Macbeth - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Verdi / Boulez

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 12
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 3
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 11
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 18
Verdi: Macbeth - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Alfano / Krommer

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 3
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 12
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 18
Verdi: Macbeth - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Ashwell / Scharwenka

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 3
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 12
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 19
Verdi: Macbeth - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Scharwenka / Verdi

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 3
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 12
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 21
Verdi: Macbeth - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Verdi Scharwenka

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 3
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 12
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 22
Verdi: Macbeth - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

SS/ Scharwenka

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 3
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 12
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
*Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 - 23*
Verdi: Macbeth - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82

Handel-Jephtha / Boulez

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 4
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 18
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 12
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Krommer / Boulez

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 5
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 18
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Verdi / Boulez

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 6
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 18
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Double Handel

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 7
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 6
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 19
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12

No love for the Mathias. Didn't realise it was no longer available on YT. If anyone is interested - it is on Spotify so presumably other streaming sites also. Listen to the slow mvt. It's gorgeous. I can't remember when I put it up so don't know if my week is up yet. I'll give it 24 more hours.


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Bottesini / Kodaly

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 9
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 6
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 19
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Handel-Jephtha / Bottesini

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 6
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 11
Handel: Jephtha - 21
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Ashwell / Fayrfax

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 6
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 21
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Boulez Handel

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 8
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Jephtha - 22
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

SS / Handel

*Nominated:*
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 8
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
*Handel: Jephtha - 23*
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12

No love for the Mathias. Didn't realise it was no longer available on YT. If anyone is interested - it is on Spotify so presumably other streaming sites also. Listen to the slow mvt. It's gorgeous. I can't remember when I put it up so don't know if my week is up yet. I'll give it 12 more hours.


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70

Medici / Mozart

*Nominated:
* Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 8
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 18
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Verdi Boulez

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 9
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 5
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 18
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Medici / Handel 

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 9
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After science

Schnittke (nominated) / Mozart (seconded)

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 9
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Medici Codex - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Ashwell / Medici

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
*Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14*
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 9
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
*Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14*
*Medici Codex - 21*
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 2
*Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14*
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
 2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 14
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 9
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Alfano / Mozart

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 9
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 3
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 14
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout

S-S Boulez

Nominated:
Mathias: Oboe Concerto (1989) - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 10
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 3
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 16
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

S-S / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 10
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 3
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 18
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 3
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

S-S / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 10
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 11
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 4
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 20
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 3
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

Default
After hf

Boulez Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 4
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 20
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 3
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Saint-Saens Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 4
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 22
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 4
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After me

Mozart Saint-Saens

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16*
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 6
*Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila - 23*
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 4
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 10
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 4
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

Where are you? Are you waiting for Hillary & Donald last debate ? More steam, please. Let's make this project great again.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Ashwell / Arnold

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 16
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 4
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Alfano / Schnittke

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 18
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 6
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 5
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Handel / Mozart 

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 18
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 7
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 5
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Alfano / Mozart

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 20
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 12
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 5
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout

Boulez Schnittke

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 20
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 12
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 6
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Fayrfax / Alfano

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
*Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano - 21*
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 8
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 6
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano

Mozart / Schnittke

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 7
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After hustlefan:

Zimmerli Beach

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 7
Verdi: Macbeth - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

Get your teeth into this Ballet Music from Malcolm Arnold.


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Verdi Schnittke

Nominated:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 1 - MagneticGhost
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 10
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Arnold (seconded) / Mozart

Nominated:
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 3
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Blancrocher

Fayrfax / Arnold

Nominated:
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 4
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 8
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after MagneticGhost

Handel / Arnold

Nominated:
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Kurtag / Fayrfax

Nominated:
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 1 - pjang23
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 17
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 12
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout

Kodaly Fayrfax

Nominated:
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 1 - pjang23
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 18
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Beach / Fayrfax

Nominated:

Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 19
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Fayrfax / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
*Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14*
*Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica - 21*
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 10
*Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14*
*Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14*
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
*Verdi: Macbeth - 14*
*Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14*


----------



## hustlefan

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103 
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 14
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14 ​


----------



## Mika

after hf

Verdi Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 16
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Verdi / Ashwell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 18
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## wzg

After MagneticGhost

Verdi & Beethoven

Nominated:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 1 - wzg

Seconded:

Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After wzg:

Beach Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 1 - wzg

Seconded:

Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 5
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 5
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang

Beethoven (sec) / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 14
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Boulez / Beach

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 20
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Verdi / Handel: Saul

Nominated:
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 8
Verdi: Macbeth - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Mika

After hf

Schnittke Kurtag

Nominated:
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 10
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 10
Verdi: Macbeth - 22
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Handel Organ / Verdi

Nominated:
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 12
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 14
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 10
*Verdi: Macbeth - 23*
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## wzg

2633. Verdi: Macbeth

***

After MagneticGhost

Kodaly & Beethoven

Nominated:
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 12
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg

Handel organ concertos / Beethoven

Nominated:
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 5
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 11
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Kurtag / Mozart

Nominated:
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 5
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Schnittke / Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30

*Nominated:*
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 5
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 14
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Handel (Organ Concertos) & Beethoven

Nominated:
Handel: Saul - 1 - hustlefan
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 16
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 12
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After wzg:

Sauer / Handel

Nominated:
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 16
Handel: Saul - 2
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg:

Handel organ concertos / Schönberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 18
Handel: Saul - 2
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Mika

after hf

Handel x 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 20
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Handel (Organ Concertos) & Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 13
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 - 22
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After wzg

Ashwell / Handel Organ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 16
*Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294 - 23*
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294 

***

After MagneticGhost

Boulez / Beach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 18
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After Hustlefan:

I assume it's easier for the list compiler if we keep posting the entire list of enshrined pieces after every new enshrinement? I may have missed a discussion about this. 

2501. Tavener: The Lamb
2502. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
2503. Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica
2504. Sheppard: Media Vita
2505. Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
2506. Yoshida: Utsu-semi
2507. Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello
2508. Various: Codex Chantilly
2509. Feldman: String Quartet #2
2510. Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2
2511. Lindberg: Feria
2512. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
2513. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12
2514. Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate
2515. Roussel: Symphony #4
2516. Orff: Catulli Carmina
2517. Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144
2518. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2519. Bonnal: String Quartet #1
2520. Melartin: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op.30/1
2521. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
2522. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1
2523. Ibert: Flute Concerto
2524. Rihm: Dis-Kontur
2525. Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64
2526. Bacewicz: String Quartet #4
2527. Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689
2528. Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
2529. Liadov: Musical snuffbox
2530. Dyson: Canterbury Pilgrims
2531. Webern: Variations for piano, op. 27
2532. Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble
2533. Beethoven: Leonore overture #2
2534. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
2535. Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
2536. Dennehy: Grá agus Bás
2537. Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G major, K. 216
2538. Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna
2539. Atterberg: Symphony #1
2540. Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis ton
2541. Berlioz: Roman Carnival overture, Op. 9
2542. Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"
2543. Vasks: Symphony for strings (Voices)
2544. Glass: La Belle et la Bête
2545. Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru"
2546. Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
2547. Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 1, "Gran Torso"
2548. Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor
2549. Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
2550. Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht
2551. Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto
2552. Ung: Inner Voices
2553. Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
2554. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
2555. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
2556. Ives: Piano Trio
2557. Malec: Sonoris Causa
2558. Rautavaara: Cello Concerto, Op. 41
2559. Stravinsky: Chant du Rossignol
2560. Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat, H. I/105
2561. Palmgren: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.33 'The River'
2562. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
2563. Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator
2564. Takemitsu: Arc
2565. Copland: Lincoln Portrait
2566. Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
2567. Bonnal: String Quartet #2
2568. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2569. Walton: Symphony #2
2570. Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1
2571. Martin: Concerto for Seven Winds, Timpani, Percussion and Strings
2572. Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29
2573. Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
2574. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
2575. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2576. Melartin: Traumgesicht
2577. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
2578. Bryars: Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet
2579. Pierne: Piano quintet
2580. Hosokawa: Utsurohi
2581. Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2
2582. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas
2583. Richter: Sleep
2584. Delius: Mass of Life
2585. Verdi: La forza del destino
2586. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2587. Lutoslawski: Symphonic Variations
2588. Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
2589. Britten: Violin Concerto, Op. 15
2590. Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86
2591. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
2592. Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
2593. Massenet: Werther
2594. Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
2595. Strauss, J: Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), op. 437
2596. Carissimi: Jephte
2597. Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas
2598. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
2599. Rorem: Symphony #3
2600. Menotti: The Consul
2601. Lalo: Namouna
2602. Handel: Samson, HWV 57
2603. Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
2604. Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511
2605. Bellini: La Sonnambula
2606. Palestrina: Missa 'Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La'
2607. Torke: Ash
2608. Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn
2609. Grechaninov: All Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
2610. Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
2611. Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La nuit etoile
2612. Haydn: Mass in Time of War ("Paukenmesse")
2613. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
2614. Weber: Invitation to the Dance, op. 65
2615. Alkan: Benedictus, op. 54 (for organ)
2616. Voříšek, Jan Václav: Six Impromptus, op.7
2617. Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45
2618. Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
2619. Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, op. 103
2620. Wagner: Rienzi
2621. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2622. Taverner: Missa Corona Spinea
2623. Franck: String Quartet in D major
2624. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2625. Carter: Piano Sonata
2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294


----------



## Mika

after hf

Boulez / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 20
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## Trout

I think it'll be fine to post the enshrined list from #2626 onward since I updated all the lists on the Google site up through #2625.

After Mika:

Kurtag / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 20
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Boulez / VW

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 22
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Beach Zimmerli

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 7
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 22
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 16
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## wzg

After pjang23

Beethoven & Kodaly

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 22
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 17
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg

Boulez & Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
*Boulez: Livre pour cordes - 24*
Handel: Saul - 3
*Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 17*
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 17
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 12
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf

Kodaly Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 6
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 15
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 19
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ashwell / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 17
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 19
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Vaughan Williams / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 17
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 19
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 4
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## wzg

After Trout

Beethoven & Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 17
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 19
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg

Kodaly & Sullivan

Nominated:
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 17
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 21
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kodaly Schönberg

Nominated:
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 17
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 23
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Beethoven & Kodaly

Nominated:
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 17
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 24
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After wzg

VW / Sullivan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 17
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
*Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 - 24*
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 7
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7

Ashwell / Ligeti

Nominated:
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 19
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 13
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 7
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Ashwell / Schnittke

Nominated:
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 21
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 14
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 7
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Beethoven & Ashwell

Nominated:
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 7
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 22
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 15
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 14
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 7
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After wzg

Arnold / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 9
*Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria - 22*
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 15
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 2
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 14
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 7
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria

Zimmerli / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 9
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 15
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 2
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 14
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 7
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## wzg

After hustlefan

Beethoven & Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 9
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 11
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 2
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 14
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Mika

After wzg

Schnittke Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 9
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 12
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 2
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 16
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Delius / Ligeti

Nominated:
Delius: Florida Suite - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 9
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 12
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 16
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 2
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout


Delius / Sullivan

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 9
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 4
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 12
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 16
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 4
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 12
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 16
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kurtag Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 4
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ligeti / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 4
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## wzg

After Trout

Beethoven & Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 4
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After wzg

Ligeti / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 4
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 5
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Delius / Sauer 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 5
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ligeti / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 10
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Beach / Bottesini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 10
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 21
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan 

Beethoven / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 23
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 15
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kurtag Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 23
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 17
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Schumann & Beethoven

Nominated:
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 2 - wzg

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 24
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 17
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After wzg:

Hanson: Mosaics / Schonberg

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 2 - wzg

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79 - 24
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 6
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 17
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 7
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## science

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79


----------



## science

after PG: 

Delius / Sauer 

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 2 - wzg

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 17
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 7
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Trout

After science:

Kurtag / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 2 - wzg

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 19
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Kurtag / Schumann

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 21
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Beach / Handel

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 21
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Kurtag Ligeti

*Nominated:*
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 23
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 11
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Kurtag

*Nominated:*
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
*Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. - 24*
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 3
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.

Zimmerli / Sullivan

*Nominated:
* Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 5
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 4
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Handel / Zimmerli

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 11
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 4
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Sullivan / Arnold

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 13
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 6
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Zimmerli Beach

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 6
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 22


----------



## hustlefan

After pjang23:

Zimmerli Schumann

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
*Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17*
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 6
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13
*Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 - 24*


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 11
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 6
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Sullivan / Bottesini

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 13


----------



## wzg

after PaulieGatto

Schumann & Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 17
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 14


----------



## Mika

After wzg

Ligeti Schnittke

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 18
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Saariaho / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Saariaho: Cendres - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 8
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 18
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Schnittke / Delius

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Saariaho: Cendres - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 9
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 20
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Beach / Saariaho

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 9
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 20
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Delius

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 10
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 3
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 22
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Ligeti Saariaho

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 12
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 10
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 22
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Schnittke

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 14
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 10
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
*Schnittke: Symphony #7 - 23*
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## science

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7

New board: 

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 14
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 10
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 16
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## science

Sauer / Beach 

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 14
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 10
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 18
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After science 

Arnold / Delius

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 4
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 18
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Sauer / Saariaho

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 5
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 20
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Sauer / Saariaho

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 7
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 22
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan 

Handel / Vierne (nom)

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 22
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 8
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schönberg Sauer

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 12
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 23
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 10
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Schnittke (nom.) / Mozart

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 23
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 10
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 8
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Sullivan / Sauer

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
*Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
*Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor - 24*
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 10
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 9
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 10
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf

Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 / Händel

*Nominated:*
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - Mika - 2
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 11
Handel: Saul - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 10
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## science

after Mika:

Schoenberg / Delius

*Nominated:*
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - Mika - 2
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 12
Handel: Saul - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Rach/ Schnittke

*Nominated:*
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 12
Handel: Saul - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 3
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Beach / Schumann

*Nominated:*
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 12
Handel: Saul - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 3
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 7
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Beach / Saariaho

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 21
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 12
Handel: Saul - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 3
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 7
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Delius / Schnittke

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 21
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 7
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 15


----------



## wzg

After Trout

Schumann & Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Hanson: Mosaics - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 21
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 9
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After wzg

Beach / Hanson

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
*Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 - 23*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 9
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67

Vaughan Williams / Schumann

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Ligeti / Saariaho

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 12
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 18
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Vaughan Williams / Bottesini

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 18
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 20


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Ligeti Schnittke

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 20


----------



## wzg

After Mika

Vaughan Williams & Schumann

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 16
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After wzg

Vaughan Williams / Arnold

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 3
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 24


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams / Hanson

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 5
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 26


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Saariaho Schnittke

Nominated:
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 14
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 26


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Delius / Vierne 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 4
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 26
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Rach / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
*Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs - 27*
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 2


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs

Ligeti / Vierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 22
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 3


----------



## Mika

after hf

Schönberg Ligeti

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 23
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

Unfixable Clash


----------



## wzg

after Mika

Vaughan Williams & Ligeti

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 2 - wzg

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
*Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - 24*
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 3

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet


----------



## MagneticGhost

After wzg

Arnold / VW

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 19
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 3
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Arnold / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 21
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 3
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After Hustlefan

Shostakovich (sec) / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 21
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 3
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 3
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Arnold / Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:

*Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida - 23*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 16
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 3
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost 

Updated list:

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida 

Thanks for the nomination of the Arnold, btw--this composer's ballet music has been one of my favorite recent discoveries from TC.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Blancrocher said:


> Thanks for the nomination of the Arnold, btw--this composer's ballet music has been one of my favorite recent discoveries from TC.


You're welcome 
I need to seek out other Arnold Ballets myself as this was the first and so far only one I know. In general I have been very impressed with Arnold's music. His symphonies are great too.


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Delius / Vierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 18
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 3
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Delius / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Delius: Florida Suite - 20
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lassus / Delius

Nominated:
Orlando de Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
*Delius: Florida Suite - 21*
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 11
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## wzg

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite

***

After MagneticGhost:

Schumann & Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 10
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg:

Handel & Sullivan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 14
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 10
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Krommer / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 16
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 11
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

VW / Haas (nom) - available on YT

Nominated:
Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 16
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 11
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Krommer / Lassus

Nominated:
Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 18
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 11
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## Skilmarilion

After hustlefan

Rautavaara / Saariaho

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 18
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 12
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 4
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## Mika

After skilmarilion

Saariaho Shosty

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 18
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 5
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Lassus / Schoenberg 

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 18
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 5
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Vierne / Krommer

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 19
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 5
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Krommer / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 21
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 11
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Schnittke / Sullivan

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 21
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 6
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 12
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## Mika

After MS

Shosty Handel

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 21
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 6
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 12
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

VW / Rach

Nominated:

Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 4
Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 21
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 12
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Hanson / Krommer

Nominated:
Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
*Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major - 22*
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
*Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15*
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 12
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major

Nominated:
Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 12
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Sullivan / Schnittke
Nominated:
Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Sullivan / Vierne

Nominated:
Haas: Cello Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Haas / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 3
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 3
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 8
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


MG, I'm seconding the Haas assuming you mean Georg Friedrich not Pavel.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Shosty Schönberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 3
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 3
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yes - Mr Trout. I did indeed mean Georg. Not heard anything by Pavel 
Thanks for seconding.


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Rautavaara / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 4
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 14
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 9
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Schnittke / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 4
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 15
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Schoenberg / Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 4
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 15
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 18
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## Mika

After science

Schoenberg / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 5
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 15
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 20
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Haas / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 7
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 7
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 15
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 21
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Schoenberg / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 7
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 15
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
*Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30 - 23*
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
*Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16*
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 7
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 15
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After hustlefan:

Lassus Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 7
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 15
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Saariaho / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 7
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 17
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Saariaho / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 8
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 19
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Sullivan / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 8
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 19
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 9
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## Mika

After MS

Haas Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 10
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 20
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 9
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lassus / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 10
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 20
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 10
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Saariaho / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 10
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 22
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 11
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Haas / Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 12
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 22
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 12
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## Mika

after MG

Shostakovich Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 12
Handel: Saul - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 23
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schnittke / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 12
Handel: Saul - 14
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 5
Saariaho: Cendres - 23
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Saariaho / Rautavaara

Nominated:

 Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
 Haas: Cello Concerto - 12
Handel: Saul - 14
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 6
*Saariaho: Cendres - 25*
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
*Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18*
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 12
Handel: Saul - 14
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after hustlefan:

Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 or 6 viols & organ / Handel

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 or 6 viols & organ - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 12
Handel: Saul - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Handel / Mozart

Nominated:
Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 or 6 viols & organ - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 12
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## Trout

PG, those Lawes consort setts have already been enshrined (see #2574) so feel free to replace your nomination.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haas / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Sullivan / Vierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 11
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 6
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 20
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lassus Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 6
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 13
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 20
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Sullivan Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 13
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 15
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 22
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Sullivan / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 13
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
*Sullivan: HMS Pinafore - 24*
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 13
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 8


----------



## Mika

after MS

Haas Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 16
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Haas / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 18
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Vierne / Adams

Nominated:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 18
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 16
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

Thanks for the heads-up, I missed the enshrinement I believe!

After hustlefan:

Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen / Schnittke

Nominated:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 18
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 7
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Haas Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 20
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 14
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Adams / Lassus

*Nominated:*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 20
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 15
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 8
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Haas / Rachmaninoff

*Nominated:*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Haas: Cello Concerto - 22
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 15
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Haas / Adams

Nominated:
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
*Haas: Cello Concerto - 24*
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 15
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## Trout

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto


Nominated:
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 15
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout

Adams Lassus

Nominated:
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 17
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Adams / Schnittke

Nominated:
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 18
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 11
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

VW / Schnittke

Nominated:
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 7
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 19
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Schnittke / Hanson

Nominated:
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 21
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Schnittke / Mozart

Nominated:
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 23
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina: Repentance / Adams

*Nominated:*
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 9
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 23
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Adams / Rorem

*Nominated:*
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 3
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 23
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Balakirev / Schnittke

*Nominated:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 17
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 3
*Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 - 24*
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost:

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1

Handel / Rorem

*Nominated:
* Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 11
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 19
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Rautavaara Adams

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 12
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 19
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Adams / VW

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 19
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 14
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After MoonlightSonata

Chin (nom.) / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 19
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 15
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Handel / Vierne

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Handel: Saul - 21
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 15
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Handel / Britten

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Britten: Billy Budd - 1 - hustlefan
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
*Handel: Saul - 23*
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
*Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16*
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
*Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16*
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 15
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
 2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Britten: Billy Budd - 1 - hustlefan
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 16
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 15
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Lessus / Britten (sec)

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 18
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 9
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 15
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## Mika

After MS

Britten Rach

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 18
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 15
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Lassus Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 15
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Britten / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 16
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Shostakovich Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 20
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Lassus Mozart

*Nominated:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 14
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 22
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan

Gubaidulina / Adams

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 15
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 22
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 13
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Lassus / Schumann

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 15
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 24
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Adams / Lassus

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
*Lassus: Penitential Psalms - 25*
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## Trout

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 18
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## Mika

After trout

Shosty Britten

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 20
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Vierne / Shosty

Nominated:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 21
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich / Balakirev

Nominated:
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 23
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Mozart / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 3
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 23
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
VW / Shostakovich

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 3
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 24
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Chin / Suppé

Nominated:
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 24
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Gubaidulina Shosty

Nominated:
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 25
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Beethoven / Haydn

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 1 - Trout
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 25
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Suppé / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
*Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19*
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
*Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134 - 26*
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Hustlefan

Haydn (sec) / Beethoven (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 17
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Adams Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Mozart Handel

Nominated:
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Mozart / Suppé

Nominated:
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Balakirev

Nominated:
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Mika

Default
After mmsbls

Britten Rautavaara

Nominated:
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 10
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Britten / Handel (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 12
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 3
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Haydn / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 12
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
*Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 - 26*
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 19
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 3
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 12
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Adams / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 21
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 12
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Mika

After trout

Britten Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 22
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 14
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Nielsen Adams

Nominated:
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
*Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine - 23*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 14
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
*Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16*
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine

Nominated:
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 14
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 5
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Britten / Chin 

Nominated:
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 16
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 5
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Britten / Haydn

Nominated:
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 10
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Rach / Balakirev

Nominated:
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Britten / Haydn

Nominated:
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 20
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Mika

After MS

Britten / Chin

Nominated:
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 22
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Nielsen (sec) / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Britten: Billy Budd - 22
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Mozart / Britten

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
*Britten: Billy Budd - 23*
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
*Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16*
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 16
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

VW / Vierne

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 18
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG

Guba VW

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 19
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Vaughan Williams/Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 9
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
*Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14*
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
*Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - 21*
*Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 14*


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 7
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 9
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 7
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Haydn / Chin

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 9
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Rautavaara Guba

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Vierne / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Vierne / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 12
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 18


----------



## Mika

After hf


Vierne / Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After hf

Suppé / Vierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
*Rautavaara: Vigilia - 14*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
*Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14*
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6
*Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28 - 21*


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Beethoven / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## Mika

After trout

Rautavaara/Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 9
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## musicrom

After Mika

Balakirev / Ligeti (nom)

Nominated:
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 9
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## wzg

After musicrom

Nielsen & Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 9
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 9
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 2
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After wzg:

Haydn / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 9
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 11
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 2
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Rautavaara / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 11
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 2
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## Mika

After hf

Ligeti Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 11
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 20
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schumann / Bortnyansky (nom) - follow the link

4 minutes of the most beautiful music this side of Rachmaninov's Vespers. Please give it your time.

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 11
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 20
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Rautavaara / Mozart

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 11
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rautavaara: Vigilia - 22
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Suppé / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 11
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
*Rautavaara: Vigilia - 23*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 6
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 11
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Beethoven / Haydn

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Schumann / Handel

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 5
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 18
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Chin / Handel (this vote made me think of Jay Leno... I know that's not nice....) 

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 18
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## wzg

after science

Schumann & Nielsen

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
*Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale - 20*
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8

***

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale


----------



## Mika

after wzg

Balakirev Chin

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 13
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Bottesini Rorem

Nominated:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 8
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 15
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Beethoven / Bortnyansky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 10
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 2
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 15
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Ligeti / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 10
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 2
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 15
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 7
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Bortnyansky / Beethoven

Please make the time to listen to Bortnyansky on YT. Highly recommended and very beautiful. 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 15
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Bottesini / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Bottesini / Chin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 19
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 4
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## Mika

after science

Ligeti Bottesini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 20
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 13
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 20
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Bottesini / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
*Bottesini: Grand Duo for Concertante - 22*
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 6
*Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 15*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale 
2664. Grand Duo Concertante

Nominated:
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## Mika

after hf

Schoenberg (sec) / Chin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 11
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 6
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 3
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Ligeti / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 3
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Mendelssohn / Bortnyansky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 5
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 8
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 3
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Ligeti / Schoenberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 5
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Mendelssohn / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 5
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Balakirev / Bortnyansky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Schoenberg / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 20
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 6
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## Mika

After MS

Schoenberg / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 11
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 12
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 10
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 20
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ligeti / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 11
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 13
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 12
Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 20
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Rorem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
*Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15*
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 11
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 13
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 12
*Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32 - 22*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale 
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 11
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 13
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Ligeti / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 11
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## Mika

After MS

Schoenberg Ligeti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 6
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 11
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Handel Bortnyansky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 11
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Schoenberg / Gubaidulina

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 12
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 6
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Rorem / Nielsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 12
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## Mika

After hf

Rach Guba

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Suppé

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 12
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 15
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Beethoven / Ligeti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 14
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Rachmaninoff / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 14
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Handel / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 14
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## Mika

after MS

Balakirev Rach


Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 14
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 20
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Beethoven / Rach


Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 21
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Rachmaninoff / Donizetti

Nominated:
Donizetti: La fille du regiment - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
*Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
*Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12 - 23*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale 
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12

Nominated:
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
 Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 14
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 12
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Schoenberg / Haydn

Nominated:
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 14
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## Mika

After trout

Schoenberg / Chin

Nominated:
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bortnyansky / Donizetti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 16
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 2
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Donizetti / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 17
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 4
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 18
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Chin / Suppé

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 20
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 6
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Donizetti / Chin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 21
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Chin / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
*Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16*
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
*Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto - 23*
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
*Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
*Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16*
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale 
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 8
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 13
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 9
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 14
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 15
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bortnyansky / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 16
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 14
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Beethoven / Walton

Nominated:
Walton:'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 18
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 14
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Ligeti / Walton (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 18
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 14
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 2


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Mozart / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 18
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 14
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 16
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 2


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Schoenberg / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 18
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 18
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 10
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Beethoven / Suppé

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 10
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 18
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 2


----------



## Mika

After MG

Donizetti Schoenberg

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 19
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 2


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Penderecki (nom.) / Nielsen

*Nominated:*

Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 19
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 2


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Walton / Schoenberg

*Nominated:*

Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 20
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## Mika

After hf

Schoenberg Ligeti

*Nominated:*

Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 22
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schoenberg / Penderecki

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 11
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 24
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Balakirev / Bortnyansky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 12
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 24
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Schoenberg / Donizetti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 - 26
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## science

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale	
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Schumann / Beethoven

Nominated:
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 20
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 13
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## Trout

It looks like we already enshrined Schoenberg's Survivor from Warsaw a long time ago (#782)! Apologies, I should have noticed it sooner.

So here's the updated list.

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale	
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto


----------



## Mika

After hf

Beethoven Donizetti

Nominated:
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 22
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 15
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Penderecki / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 22
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 16
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## Trout

After MS:

Beethoven / Thomson

Nominated:
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 2 - hustlefan
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 24
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 16
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 9
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Beethoven / Nielsen

Nominated:
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 2 - hustlefan
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
*Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 - 26*
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 16
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
*Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale	
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto 
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3

Nominated:
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 2 - hustlefan
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 16
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Walton / Penderecki

Nominated:
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 2 - hustlefan
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 16
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 16
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After MoonlightSonata

Schumann (sec.) / Haydn

Nominated:
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 12
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 16
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Bortnyansky / Ligeti

Nominated:
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 16
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 20
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Ligeti Gubaidulina

*Nominated:*
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 22
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 8
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Ligeti Rorem

*Nominated:*
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
*Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17*
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
*Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17*
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
*Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17*
*Ligeti: Viola Sonata - 24*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
 2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale	
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto 
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata

*Nominated:
* Thomson: The Feast of Love - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 17
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Balakirev / Thomson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 19
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Balakirev / Penderecki

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 21
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 7
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 4
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Balakirev / Schumann

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 23
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 7
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Penderecki / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Balakirev: Symphony #1 - 24*
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
*Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17*
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
*Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## mmsbls

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Walton / Penderecki

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 14
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 17
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 8


----------



## Mika

After MS

Donizetti Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 16
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton / Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 16
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 19
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## science

after MG:

Haydn / Donizetti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 21
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 9
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Haydn / Rorem 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 23
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 10
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Penderecki Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 23
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Penderecki / Suppé

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 23
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Penderecki / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
*Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17*
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
*Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29 - 24*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## mmsbls

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 5
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Schumann Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 18
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Gubaidulina / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 20
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 16
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## Mika

After MS

Gubaidulina / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 14
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 22
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bortnyansky / Chopin

Nominated:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 16
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 22
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 2
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Thomson / Bortnyansky

Nominated:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 17
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Gubaidulina: Repentance - 22
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 4
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Gubaidulina / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 17*
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 2
*Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17*
*Gubaidulina: Repentance - 24*
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
*Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 4
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 2
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 17
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 11
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 4
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Donizetti Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 2
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 19
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 4
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Walton / Donizetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 2
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 20
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 4
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Donizetti / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 2
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 22
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 7
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Chopin / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 4
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 22
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Bortnyansky / Donizetti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 4
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 23
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 8
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Donizetti / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 4
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 25
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 9
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 12


----------



## science

after hustle:

Penderecki / Donizetti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 4
Donizetti: La fille du régiment - 26
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 9
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 12


----------



## science

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2674. Donizetti: La fille du regiment

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 4
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 9
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Walton / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 12
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 9
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## Mika

after MS

Penderecki Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 21
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 9
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Penderecki Boulez

Nominated:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 23
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 9
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Penderecki / Chopin

Nominated:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 25
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 9
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## Mika

After MS

Nielsen Schumann

Nominated:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 25
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Boulez / Penderecki 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 3
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" - 26
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## science

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2674. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2675. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 19
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 3
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Bortnyansky / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 21
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 3
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Balakirev : Islamey / Boulez

Nominated:
Balakirev : Islamey - Mika - 2

Seconded:
Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 21
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 4
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Suppé / Bortynansky

Nominated:
Balakirev : Islamey - Mika - 2

Seconded:
*Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7 - 22*
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 4
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 1¨4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2674. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2675. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2676. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7

Nominated:
Balakirev : Islamey - Mika - 2

Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 4
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 1¨4


----------



## calvinpv

after MoonlightSonata
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... / Boulez

Nominated:
Balakirev : Islamey - Mika - 2
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - calvinpv - 2

Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 1¨4


----------



## hustlefan

after calvinpv

Nielsen / Balakirev

Nominated:
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - calvinpv - 2

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 3
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Haas / Glass

Nominated:
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 1 - Trout
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 2 - Trout
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - calvinpv - 2

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 3
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Penderecki / Haas

Nominated:
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 3
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 3
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 17
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## science

after Moonlight: 

Balakirev / Nielsen 

Nominated:
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 5
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 3
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 18
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Haas / Walton

Nominated:
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 5
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 18
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Nielsen Balakirev

Nominated:
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 6
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 20
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Nielsen Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 6
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
*Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 22*
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
*Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 15*


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2674. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2675. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2676. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2677. Nielsen: Flute Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 6
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 5
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Penderecki Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 6
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 6
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton /Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 7
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 6
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Walton / Janáček

Nominated:
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 7
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 6
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 19


----------



## wzg

After hustlefan

Balakirev & Walton

Nominated:
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 9
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 6
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After wzg
Janacek (sec) / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 9
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 6
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 3
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5
*Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue - 21*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2674. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2675. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2676. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2677. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2678. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 9
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 6
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 3
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5


----------



## Mika

after MS

Janacek Boulez 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 9
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 7
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 2
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Glass / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 10
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 7
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 5
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5

A reminder for the next person to post the enshrined list that we skipped #2673 so it'd be great if that person could adjust the rankings accordingly.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Balakirev / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 7
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Janacek / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 7
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Suppé / Thomson

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 7
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 10
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 16
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Shostakovich (nom) / Schumann

Nominated:
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 2 - Blancrocher
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 7
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 16
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## Mika

Default
After blancrocher

Suppe Boulez

Nominated:
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 2 - Blancrocher
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 18
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Penderecki / Suppé

Nominated:
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 2 - Blancrocher
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
*Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture - 19*
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2674. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2675. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2676. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2677. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2678. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2679. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture

Nominated:
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 2 - Blancrocher
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Chopin / Shosty

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 12
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 9
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 3
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Balakirev / Chopin

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 14
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 3
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After hustlefan
Shostakovich / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Balakirev : Islamey - 14
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 5
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 2
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## Mika

After MS

Shostakovich / Janacek

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev : Islamey - 14
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 6
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 2
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Haas / Handel

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev : Islamey - 14
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 8
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 2
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Balakirev / Boulez

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Balakirev: Islamey - 16
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 9
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 2
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 6


----------



## Trout

After science:

Balakirev / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Balakirev: Islamey - 18*
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 9
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 2
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## wzg

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2674. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2675. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2676. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2677. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2678. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2679. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2680. Balakirev: Islamey

***

After Trout:

Mahler & Shostakovich

Nominated:
Mahler: Blumine - wzg - 2

Seconded:
Balakirev: Islamey - 18
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 9
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 2
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After wzg:

Handel / Boulez

Nominated:
Mahler: Blumine - wzg - 2

Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 10
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 2
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## Trout

I meant to fix the numbering problem myself, but had to leave abruptly.

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Silvestrov / Mahler

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 10
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 3
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 4
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## Mika

After MG

Silvestrov / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 11
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 4
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 8
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 3
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Haas / Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 11
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 5
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 3
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Handel / Mahler

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 11
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 5
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## calvinpv

after hustlefan:
Boulez / Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 13
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 5
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## Mika

after calvinpv

Penderecki Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 13
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 5
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 16
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Handel Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 13
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 6
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 18
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## Mika

after hf

Shosty / Leiviskä: Symphony #3

*Nominated:*
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 13
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 6
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Handel: Acis and Galatea - 18
Hanson: Mosaics - 10
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Handel / Hanson

*Nominated:*
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 13
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 6
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
*Handel: Acis and Galatea - 20*
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49

Boulez / Delius

*Nominated:
*Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring - 1 - hustlefan 
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 15
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 6
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## Mika

After hf

Boulez / Mahler

Nominated:
Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring - 1 - hustlefan 
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 6
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 7


----------



## Trout

The Delius piece is already in as part of his Two Pieces for Small Orchestra, so feel free to replace it, hustlefan.

After Mika:

Glass / Thomson

Nominated:
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 10
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Thomson / Rorem

Nominated:
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double - 17
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Dohnanyi / Boulez

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
*Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double - 18*
*Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11*
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
*Hanson: Mosaics - 11*
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
*Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11*
*Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 8
Mahler: Blumine - 5
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Janacek Mahler

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chopin / Haas

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 13
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Chopin / Rameau

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 15
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Mahler Chopin

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 16
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## calvinpv

After Mika
Haas / Chopin

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 17
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After calvinpv

Chopin / Rameau

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 2 - hustlefan
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 19
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Dohnanyi (sec) / Schumann

Nominated:
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 19
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 10
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Penderecki / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 19
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Mahler: Blumine - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Leiviskä / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2 - 20*
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
*Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 13*
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 3
Mahler: Blumine - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 3
Mahler: Blumine - 8
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Mahler Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 14
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 3
Mahler: Blumine - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Haas / Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 16
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 10
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 3
Mahler: Blumine - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Janacek / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 16
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 3
Mahler: Blumine - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Haas / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 18
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 3
Mahler: Blumine - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 7
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Mahler Leiviskä

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 18
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 7
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Rameau / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 8
Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 18
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 7
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Glass / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
*Haas, GF: String Quartet #7 - 19*
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
*Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 12*
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
*Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12*
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
*Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12*
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12*
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 7
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 7
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Janacek Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 14
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 10
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 8
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Janacek Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 16
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 8
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Silvestrov Reich: Mallet Quartet

*Nominated:*
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 16
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rameau / Reich

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 16
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Janacek / Dohnanyi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 11
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 18
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Silvestrov Hanson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 18
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Carter Janacek

Nominated:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
*Hanson: Mosaics - 12*
*Janáček: From the House of the Dead - 19*
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
*Mahler: Blumine - 12*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
*Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12*
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
*Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12*
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12*
*Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12*
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead

Nominated:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Thomson / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 4
Mahler: Blumine - 12
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Mahler Leiviskä

*Nominated:*
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## science

after Mika:

Dohnanyi / Carter

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 3
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 9
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Penderecki / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 3
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 14
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Reich / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 3
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 15
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Carter / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 5
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 15
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Carter / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 15
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Penderecki Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 8
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 17
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Mika

Shosty / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 8
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 5
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 18
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after MagneticGhost

Penderecki / Leiviska

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 8
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 20
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Carter Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 20
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 7
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Rameau Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
*Mahler: Blumine - 14*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
*Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ... - 21*
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 9
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14*
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 14
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 9
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Mahler Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 10
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 12
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Silvestrov / Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 16
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 11
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Mahler / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 11
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 7
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## calvinpv

after hustlefan

Bartók: Out of Doors / Carter

Nominated:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 11
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 11
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 7
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 12


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Thomson / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 3
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 11
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 11
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 7
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Reich / Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24

*Nominated:*
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Out of Doors - 3
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 11
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 11
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## science

after Mika:

Rameau / Bartok

*Nominated:*
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Out of Doors - 4
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 11
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 13
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blancrocher

After science

Bartok / Carter

*Nominated:*
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Out of Doors - 6
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 18
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 13
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 9
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Mahler / Reich

*Nominated:*
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Out of Doors - 6
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 20
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 13
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Carter Rameau

Nominated:
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 6
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 14
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 20
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mik

Suk / Brahms (nom)

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 6
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 14
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mahler: Blumine - 20
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 3
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Bartok / Mahler

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 14
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
*Mahler: Blumine - 21*
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 3
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 14
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 3
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## Mika

after hf

Carter / Leiviskä

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 16
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 3
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Carter / Suk

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 18
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 11
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 4
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika: 

Carter / Mozart

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 20
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 4
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Reich Glass

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 20
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 4
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Suk / Silvestrov 

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 20
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 11
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 15
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Carter / Rorem

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
*Carter: Variations for Orchestra - 22*
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
*Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 15*
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra

Nominated:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 15
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Reich / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 8
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 2
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 15
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Brahms / Bartok 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 9
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 4
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 15
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Silvestrov / Bartok 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 4
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 17
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Kodaly / Field (double noms)

Nominated:
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 4
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 17
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Kodaly / Field

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 4
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 2
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 17
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After MoonlightSonata

Silvestrov / Verdi

Nominated:
Verdi: Ernani - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 4
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 2
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 19
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Silvestrov / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 4
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 10
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 2
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
*Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 21*
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 2


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Brahms / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Verdi: Ernani - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 6
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 2
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 19
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14


----------



## Mika

after science

Leiviskä Verdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 6
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 2
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 - 21
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 3


----------



## Mika

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6


----------



## Mika

New board

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 6
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 2
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Field Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 6
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 15
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 3


----------



## science

after hustlefan: 

Rameau / Brahms 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 17
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 3


----------



## Mika

after science

Rameau / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 19
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Rameau / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
*Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie - 21*
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 10
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bartok / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 12
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 2
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout

Lutoslawski Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 12
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Field / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 12
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Reich / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 12
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 9
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 4
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## Mika

After hf

Lutoslawski Leiviskä

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 12
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Shosty / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 12
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 12
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Mozart / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 12
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 6
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## calvinpv

after hustlefan

Field / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## Mika

after calvinpv

Reich Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 4


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Reich Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 6
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 21
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Field / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 7
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 21
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Lutoslawski / Reich

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 22
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## calvinpv

after Mika

Reich / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Reich: Mallet Quartet - 24
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 17
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## calvinpv

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 9
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 17
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After calvinpv

Shostakovich / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 13
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 11
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 19
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Dohnanyi / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 19
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Shosty / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 21*
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 6
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7

After MagneticGhost

Suk / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 8
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Verdi Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 7
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 9
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 7


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mozart / Brahms 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 8
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 9
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Brahms / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 18
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 9
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Mozart / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 20
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 7


----------



## calvinpv

after hustlefan

Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10 / Mozart

Nominated:
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497 - 21
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 7


----------



## calvinpv

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497

Nominated:
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 10
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 7


----------



## Mika

After calvinpv

Leiviskä Verdi

Nominated:
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Verdi Gluck

Nominated:
Gluck: Alceste - 1 - hustlefan
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After Hustlefan

Mondonville (nominated) / Gluck (seconded)

Nominated:
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 10
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Brahms / Field

Nominated:
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Franck / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 2 - Trout
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout

Lutoslawski Verdi

Nominated:
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 2 - Trout
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 14
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 7
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Kodaly Bartok

Nominated:
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 2 - Trout
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 2 - calvinpv
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 15
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 9
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bartok / Lajtha

Nominated:
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 2 - Trout
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 17
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Franck / Mondonville

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 17
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bartok Kodaly

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: Out of Doors - 19
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 4
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Bartok Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Bartók: Out of Doors - 21*
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
*Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14*
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

after hustlefan

Thomson / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:

Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 10
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 16
Verdi: Ernani - 11


----------



## Mika

after MG

Verdi Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:

Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 2
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 16
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Gluck / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 14
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 3
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 16
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Thomson / Mondonville

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 14
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 18
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Thomson / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 14
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 14
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 13
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 20
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Karel Husa (nominated) / Schumann

Nominated:

Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 14
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 4
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 14
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Thomson: The Feast of Love - 20
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Gluck / Thomson

Nominated:
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 14
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 14
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
*Thomson: The Feast of Love - 21*
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love

Nominated:
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 12
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 14
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 14
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Lutoslawski / Brahms

Nominated:
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 14
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 16
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Dohnanyi / Husa 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 16
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 3
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 16
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## Mika

after science:

Lutoslawski / Husa

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 16
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 3
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 18
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Lutoslawski / Lajtha

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 16
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 12
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 20
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## Mika

after hf:

Lutoslawski / Leiviskä

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 16
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 22
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after hf:

Beethoven / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
*Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 16*
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
*Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre - 23*
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289-294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre

Nominated:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 16
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 6
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13 ​


----------



## Mika

Christmas started already, only hustle and I left ?


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Gluck / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Dohnanyi / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 19
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 13


----------



## Mika

After trout

Verdi Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 20
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 11
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Field / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 21
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Boulez / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
*Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Tune - 22*
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 11
Verdi: Ernani - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Verdi Suk

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 8
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 4
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 12
Verdi: Ernani - 17


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Husa / Gluck 

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 12
Verdi: Ernani - 17


----------



## hustlefan

after science: 

Verdi / Mondonville

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 12
Verdi: Ernani - 19


----------



## Mika

After hf

Suk Verdi

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 14
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 20


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Verdi / Schumann 

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 15
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14
Verdi: Ernani - 22


----------



## science

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 15
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Schumann / D'Indy

Nominated:
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 2 - hustlefan
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 5
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 17
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Franck / Boulez


Nominated:
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 13
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 17
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Brahms / Schumann


Nominated:
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 3
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 15
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 18
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG

Brahms / Boulez


Nominated:
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 3
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 4
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 9
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 18
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Beethoven / Gluck

Nominated:
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 4
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 18
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Schumann / Indy 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 4
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 2
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 20
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Field / Indy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 4
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 7
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 3
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 20
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## calvinpv

after mmsbls

d'Indy / Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 4
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 5
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 20
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## Mika

After calvinpv

Boulez Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 6
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 5
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 4
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 20
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Schumann Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 6
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 5
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 22
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Schumann / Indy 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 6
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26 - 24
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## science

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani
2698. Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 6
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 17
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 13
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Brahms / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 6
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 19
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG

Boulez Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 8
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 19
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Brahms Bernstein

Nominated:
Bernstein: Candide - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 8
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 21
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 6
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Indy / Brahms

Nominated:
Bernstein: Candide - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 8
*Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B - 22*
*Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15*
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 8
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
*Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15*


----------



## mmsbls

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani
2698. Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
2699. Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B

Nominated:
Bernstein: Candide - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 8
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 8
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Candide / Indy 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 3
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 8
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 9
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Field / Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 4
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 8
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 17
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 9
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Boulez / Bernstein

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 10
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 17
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 6
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 9
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Field / Husa

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 10
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 19
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 9
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Boulez / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 5
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 19
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 9
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Bernstein Field

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 7
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 20
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 9
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Field d'Indy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 7
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
*Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 22*
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
*Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15*
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
*Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15*


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani
2698. Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
2699. Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B
2700. Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 7
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf

Leiviskä Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 8
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op. 24 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Suk / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 7
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 22
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 8
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 13
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 5
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika and MagneticGhost, combined

Franck / Mondonville

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 8
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32 - 22
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 10
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 17


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Beethoven / Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 7
Bernstein: Candide - 8
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 12
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Boulez Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 7
Bernstein: Candide - 8
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 5
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Suk Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 7
Bernstein: Candide - 8
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 10
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 20


----------



## science

after hustlefan: 

Indy / Bernstein 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 7
Bernstein: Candide - 9
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 20


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bernstein / Berg: Der Wein

*Nominated:*
Berg: Der Wein - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 7
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Suk / Berg

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 7
Berg: Der Wein - 2
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 15
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
*Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24 - 22*


----------



## Trout

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani
2698. Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
2699. Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B
2700. Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32
2701. Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24

After MG:

Glass / Berg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 7
Berg: Der Wein - 3
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 17
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Glass / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 3
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 19
Gluck: Alceste - 10
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 6
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## science

after hustle (a merry one to all!): 

Mondonville / Gluck 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 3
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 19
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## Mika

After science

Boulez / Xenakis : Rebonds

Nominated:
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 3
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 16
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 19
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Berg / Glass

Nominated:
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 5
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 16
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 20
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Glass Berg

Nominated:
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 11
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 16
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 22
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Merry Christmas Everybody 

Kodaly / Bernstein

Nominated:
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 12
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 16
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 22
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 7
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Husa / Glass

Nominated:
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 12
*Boulez: Messagesquisse - 16*
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
*Glass: Songs from Liquid Days - 23*
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 9
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani
2698. Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
2699. Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B
2700. Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32
2701. Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days 

Nominated:
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 12
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 16
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 9
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## Trout

Merry Christmas, y'all! Thanks for continuing to support this project after all this time!

After hustlefan:

Adams / Boulez

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 12
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 17
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 9
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Indy / Husa 

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 12
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 17
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 14
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 15
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## Mika

After science

Leiviskä Bernstein

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 8
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 17
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 14
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Beethoven Boulez

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 6
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 18
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 14
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Boulez Berg

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 7
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 20
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 14
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Boulez / Berg

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Xenakis : Rebonds - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 8
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 22
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 14
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Xenakis / Indy

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 8
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Boulez: Messagesquisse - 22
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 15
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Boulez / Wagner

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Wagner: Faust overture - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 8
Bernstein: Candide - 13
*Boulez: Messagesquisse - 24*
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 15
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
*Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17*
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani
2698. Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
2699. Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B
2700. Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32
2701. Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days 
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Wagner: Faust overture - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 8
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 11
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 15
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Indy / Alceste

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout
Wagner: Faust overture - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 8
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Kodaly / Wagner

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 8
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 17
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 2
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Berg / Leviskä

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 10
Bernstein: Candide - 13
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 18
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 2
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Bernstein Wagner

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 10
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 12
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 18
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 8
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mondonville / Gluck 

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 10
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 18
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis : Rebonds - 3


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Leiviskä / Xenakis

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 10
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 20
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis : Rebonds - 4


----------



## Mika

after hf

Leiviskä / Berg

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 11
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 10
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 22
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis : Rebonds - 4


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Husa / Mondonville 

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 10
Berg: Der Wein - 11
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 11
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 22
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis : Rebonds - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Franck / Beethoven

Nominated:
Adams: Road Movies - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 11
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 22
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis: Rebonds - 4

If you haven't heard it yet, here's a YT link to the Adams piece: 



.


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Leviskä / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 3
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 11
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
*D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17*
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
*Leiviskä: Symphony #3 - 24*
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis: Rebonds - 4


----------



## hustlefan

2626. Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
2627. Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82
2628. Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70
2629. Medici Codex
2630. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2631. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
2632. Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
2633. Verdi: Macbeth
2634. Handel: Organ Concertos Op 4, HWV 289–294
2635. Boulez: Livre pour cordes
2636. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
2637. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2638. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, op. 79
2639. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2640. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1
2641. Schnittke: Symphony #7
2642. Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor
2643. Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67
2644. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2645. Ligeti: Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
2646. Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida
2647. Delius: Florida Suite
2648. Krommer: Octet Partita, Op. 57 in F major
2649. Schönberg: String Quartet #3, Op. 30
2650. Saariaho: Cendres
2651. Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
2652. Haas, GF: Cello Concerto
2653. Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1
2654. Handel: Saul, HWV 53
2655. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2656. Shostakovich: Violin sonata, op. 134
2657. Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
2658. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
2659. Britten: Billy Budd
2660. Vaughan Williams: The Wasps
2661. Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F# Minor Op.28
2662. Rautavaara: Vigilia
2663. Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale
2664. Bottesini: Grand Duo Concertante
2665. Mendelssohn: Beautiful Melusine overture, op. 32
2666. Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
2667. Chin, Unsuk: Piano Concerto
2668. Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
2669. Ligeti: Viola Sonata
2670. Balakirev: Symphony #1
2671. Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
2672. Gubaidulina: Repentance
2673. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2674. Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"
2675. Bortnyansky: Song of the Cherubim No.7
2676. Nielsen: Flute Concerto
2677. Walton: 'Spitfire' Prelude and Fugue
2678. Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
2679. Balakirev: Islamey
2680. Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
2681. Boulez: Dialogue de l’ombre double
2682. Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" for piano and orchestra, Op. 2
2683. Haas, GF: String Quartet #7
2684. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2685. Penderecki: A sea of dreams did breathe on me ...
2686. Mahler: Blumine
2687. Carter: Variations for Orchestra
2688. Silvestrov: Symphony #6
2689. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2690. Reich: Mallet Quartet
2691. Shostakovich: String Quartet #7
2692. Mozart: Sonata for piano four-hands in F, K. 497
2693. Bartók: Out of Doors
2694. Thomson: The Feast of Love
2695. Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
2696. Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Tune
2697. Verdi: Ernani
2698. Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
2699. Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor Op.34B
2700. Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E Flat H32
2701. Suk: Fantasy In G Minor, Op 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days 
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 3
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 11
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 3
Xenakis: Rebonds - 4


----------



## Mika

After hf

Adams Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 11
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 4
Xenakis: Rebonds - 4


----------



## Mika

Trout: Any updates to your Google site coming?


----------



## Trout

Thanks for reminding me! I should have it updated sometime within the next day or so.

If anyone wants, I can create a new thread to update all the lists in the opening posts. But if the Google site is good enough for y'all, we can just keep going here.


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Berg / Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 17
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 7
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 4
Xenakis: Rebonds - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

d'Indy / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 19
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 7
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

Personally I like it on a thread so I can quickly check before I nominate that it hasn't been done before. But I appreciate that's a lot of extra work for you Trout. So I'm easy.

After hustlefan

Vaet / Lyapunov (noms)

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 19
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 7
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

d'Indy / Xenakis

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 13
Hanson: Mosaics - 14
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 21
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 7
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Gluck Hanson

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 21
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 7
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

Looking at my Vaet booklet. There is a piece named 'Requiem' as well as a piece named Missa pro defunctis. I presumed that they were the same piece but they are separate. So I've removed the Requiem appellation :tiphat:



Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 21
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 7
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Trout

Alright, I created a new project thread (it was really no trouble at all!). See you all there!


----------

